#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-26
<ara> morning all :-)
<jpds> morning ara et. all.
<ara> morning jpds
<ara> jpds: your name always remembers me of that song from belle & sebastian
<jpds> ara: Hehe, my real name or irc nick?
<ara> jpds: real name
<davmor2> Good Morning All :)
<davmor2> ara, schwuk:  can you have a quick look at http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications and just double check I haven't missed a desktop version that is tested please.
<ara> davmor2: sure, will do
<davmor2> I've tried to lay it out so it is canonical supported first and then community supported after
 * davmor2 goes off to layout the /system side of things now
<ara> davmor2: I think that the list is complete, but you should ask cgregan if he thinks that Mobile/Netbooks should be separated
<davmor2> ara: Yeah I was pondering that too.  Plus there may still be room for oem based mobile and mobile team based installs
<ara> davmor2: sure
<davmor2> ara, schwuk: any idea why /neboot on this page http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/System isn't acting like a link?
<ara> davmor2: because is not a wiki link
<schwuk> davmor2: because it's not a WikiWord
<ara> davmor2: you have to put NetBoot
<ara> davmor2: or something like that
<schwuk> davmor2: either use /NetBoot, or [[/Netboot|/Netboot]]
<davmor2> ara: Ah okay thanks :)
<davmor2> schwuk: too :)
 * ara takes a break
 * davmor2 goes on long break head is hurting trying to remember all the different installation methods :(
<davmor2> schwuk: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-testcases/+bug/321464 hopefully that makes sense
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 321464 in ubuntu-qa-testcases "Randomising Script" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> schwuk: you know your theme change on the qa wiki will it include the favicon?
<schwuk> davmor2: do you want it to?
<davmor2> schwuk: I think it would complete the overall feel currently the ugly M isn't the most tied in look in Ubuntu online land and you'd expect a little polish from the QA team :)
<schwuk> davmor2: noted
<lfaraone> When will intrepid be stable _enough_ to test on my main laptop? (ie no kernel panics in everyday use, etc)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-27
<ara> morning all :-)
<davmor2> Morning All
<jpds> davmor2: Hey, you possibly coming to the London bugjam?
<jpds> (Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GlobalBugJam/London)
<davmor2> jpds: I'm looking into how my finances are if I can I will be yes
<jpds> This will be costy for me too, since I'm flying over from Spain ;-)
<davmor2> ara, schwuk: Can you think of any other hardware testcases for either laptop/server/netbook/desktop that I might of forgotten here http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Hardware
<davmor2> I suppose the is keyboard and mouse D'oh
<davmor2> s/the/there
<schwuk> davmor2: Optical Drives?
<ara> davmor2: external harddrive??
<davmor2> good, good anything else ?
<schwuk> davmor2: USB Storage
<davmor2> schwuk: covered on external ports
<schwuk> davmor2: spotted that
<ara> davmor2: printers? scanners?
<davmor2> cool
<davmor2> added printer, scanners, usb hard drive (Thought about it you can install from them so deserving of their own section) and optical :)  Thanks
<Blaimi> hi
<davmor2> Blaimi: hello
<Blaimi> I have no sound, uninstalling or reinstalling the packages pulseaudio and libpulse0 doesn't help, dpkg-reconfigure also not.. the sound-manager displays only an analog device. lspci: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<davmor2> Blaimi: What are you running?
<Blaimi> jaunty
<Blaimi> the problem is since ~1 week.. i thought, there would come an update, like in november (bug #296738), but there are no updates for pulseaudio since I have the problem
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 296738 in pulseaudio "[Jaunty] Sound muted on boot (dup-of: 299093)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296738
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 299093 in alsa-utils "[jaunty] initscript fails to (re)store mixer settings due to check for nonexistent /sbin/alsactl (inadvertently moved to /usr/sbin/alsactl ?)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/299093
<davmor2> Blaimi: not sure then my HDA Intel - ALC883 Analog is working fine.
<davmor2> which I think is based on the same chipset
<davmor2> Blaimi: is this on a laptop?
<Blaimi> IBM X60t
<Blaimi> Lenovo X60
<davmor2> Blaimi: try clicking on the sound icon, then click on Volume Control on sound prefs click on output and ensure it is using the speaker and not the modem
<Blaimi> its not a mixer problem, if I start alsamixer, ther is only one mixer (Master) and it's NOT mute
<Blaimi> paplay gives also no sound...
<davmor2> You might be better off a/ writing a bug and b/ having a chat on #ubuntu+1
#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-28
<davmor2> Good Morning All
<persia> ara_, Do you have a good link for the automated testing framework stuff?
<ara_> persia: what do you need exactly
<ara_> ?
<persia> ara_, I'm writing an email, and want to tell people who want to do automated testing where to contribute.  A landing page or overview page would be best.
<ara_> persia: this is the best landing page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Automation/Desktop/
<persia> Thanks.
<ara_> persia: no problem :)
<persia> ara_, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2009-January/005346.html if you're interested.  It's probably a thread that would benefit from input from testing.
<ara_> persia: thanks :)
<davmor2-away> ara_: schwuk: are either of you guys running a jaunty box now?
<ara_> davmor2-away: I am
<davmor2-away> ara_: you know when you do updates and the restart icon appears does it restart when you click on it or does it just log out?
<ara_> davmor2-away: I haven't try, sorry
<davmor2-away> ara_: Okay if it appears tomorrow can you try it please I'm not sure if it's a bug or just an issue with my machine
<ara_> davmor2-away: ok
<davmor2-away> thanks
<davmor2> hey guys is apport on the fritz I got a crash with bluez on jaunty and it's trying to send the bug to file:///ubuntu/+.....  I'm guessing it should be something like https://launchpad.net/........
<davmor2> Henrik Omma: What time tomorrow do you want to chat ?
<heno> davmor2: 11.00 would be good
<davmor2> np's sounds good I should of moved all the installer stuff by then and got the rest added to with any joy
<heno> cool
<davmor2> right tea
<davmor2> bye
<_MMA_> slangasek: Sorry if you're not the right guy to chat with but the Studio dailies aren't there today. DO I talk to you or Colin?
<slangasek> debian-installer has kernel ABI 2.6.28-4-generic, but no corresponding udebs are
<slangasek>  on the CD!
<slangasek> _MMA_: ^^ that's in the log; I think cjwatson has already addressed that in d-i+platform.jaunty, so the next build should run ok
<_MMA_> Ahh.... gotcha. I see now. I have a script that grabs the Studio images but now that I look at cdimage I see whats up.
<_MMA_> Thanx
<nagappan> ara, ping
<nagappan> ara, I get something like this http://pastebin.com/d6eeb513a
<ara> nagappan: pong
<ara> nagappan: give me 5 min and then I will review, thanks
<nagappan> ara, sure
<ara> nagappan: why all those errors?? I don't understand them
<nagappan> ara, ya me too, debugging it
<nagappan> ara, I have logged in with the ldap user and in the top panel all the list of VMware users stored as menu item !
<nagappan> ara, and it takes long time to lookup
<nagappan> ara, and there is a socket timeout
<nagappan> ara, which returns just -1
<ara> nagappan: :-)
<nagappan> ara, so the failure at my end, will remove the applet
<ara> nagappan: ok
<ara> nagappan: thanks
<nagappan> ara, http://pastebin.com/d4007d6b9
<nagappan> ara, shall I remove screenshot / log for getobject* ?
<ara> but why are you getting the error?
<ara> it should work
<ara> nagappan: ^
<nagappan> ara, Window: frmTopExpandedEdgePanel Object: mnuCalculator Property: label_by
<nagappan> ara, they will fail, as there will be no label_by property
<nagappan> ara, for this widget
<ara> nagappan: it worked before
<ara> nagappan: what changed?
<nagappan> ara, earlier the getobjectproperty didn't have logFailures, in the recent change I have added, I guess
 * nagappan checking the previous uploads
<nagappan> ara, it had log earlier, but the argument was screenshot = False
<nagappan> ara, shall I do that way now ?
<ara> nagappan: but before (before), I didn't get an error (nor a screenshot) for those
<ara> nagappan: try running that using the released version of LDTP 1.4
<ara> nagappan: you won't get the errors
<nagappan> ara, oh ya, this is done based on your bug report :)
<ara> nagappan: which one?
<nagappan> ara, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=567589
<ubot4> Gnome bug 567589 in pyldtp "get_screenshot functionalty needed" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<nagappan> ara, earlier there was no log on failure
<ara> nagappan: but my question is not why I am getting the screenshot, but why I am getting the error
<nagappan> ara, now based on this report, I have added log and screenshot
<nagappan> ara, I get both screenshot and error now
<nagappan> ara, I'm confused :)
<nagappan> ara, you mean to say with the released version of LDTP, you don't get any screenshot and error, correct ?
<ara> nagappan: the only thing that was needed is that common errors (the ones that I had before) had a screenshot. now I get too many errors for things that are not errors
<ara> nagappan: yes
<ara> nagappan: now I get far too many errors (for things that are not errors)
<nagappan> ara, the error logging was not part of LDTP 1.4.0 release, based on your bug report, I have added this
<ara> nagappan: I don't understand
<nagappan> ara, yes, I agree, will remove them, which ever is not required
<nagappan> ara, for getobject*, the error / screenshot should not be there
<nagappan> ara, will do it
<nagappan> ara, I mean, will fix it
<ara> nagappan: ok, thanks
<ara> nagappan: it is a bit confusing through emails/irc :D
<nagappan> ara, :)
<ara> nagappan: I have to go off now. Please, email me if you have any further questions
<ara> nagappan:
<ara> nagappan: thanks
<nagappan> ara, sure
<nagappan> ara, thanks :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-29
<sbeattie> davmor2: fair warning, I just committed a patch to the dl-ubuntu-test-iso script (at ara's request) that prefers the config file to be ~/.dl-ubuntu-test-iso rather than $HOME/iso/iso.cfg
<ara> sbeattie: thanks steve!
<davmor2> sbeattie: Ta but I use the default anyway :)
<sbeattie> ah, cool, good to know.
<davmor2> sbeattie: the only time I was using the ~/.... was when my slowband issue was in effect then it was slightly quick to dl from schwuk
<ara> davmor2, sbeattie: is there a default?
<ara> davmor2, sbeattie: where is it?
<davmor2> ara: it's built into the script
<ara> davmor2: ok, thanks
<ara> davmor2: so you download every possible iso?
<davmor2> ara: it's at the bottom
<sbeattie> actually, they're all set at the top of the script.
<ara> davmor2: ah, you edit the script, don't you?
<davmor2> ara: I dl everything that the script is written for yes
<ara> davmor2: ok
<sbeattie> however, the provided dl-ubuntu-test-iso.sample-cfg should also cause it to behave in exactly the same way.
<ara> davmor2: about the reboot icon after update in jaunty, is a known issue: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/318409
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 318409 in update-notifier "[jaunty] Reboot icon after kernel upgrade doesn't reboot" [High,Incomplete]
<davmor2> sbeattie: I thought that was just the options on what to dl and the list at the bottom was the bit that actually did the downloading
<davmor2> ara: cool it's just it only seem to happen once in a while which is what was throwing me with it :)
<sbeattie> davmor2: they're all set at the top, overridden by the command line options given to getopt, reported to stdout if it's not told to be quiet, and then the get lines do the actual work.
<sbeattie> but anyway, if you're happy with the defaults, that's good to know, too.
<davmor2> sbeattie: Ah right with you now.  Out of interest why do we still have jeos and gobuntu get lines listed, being as jeos is now on the server cd and "free software install" has replaced gobuntu?
<sbeattie> they still exist for hardy, though I don't they'll be respun again. I'll rip 'em out of the default.
<davmor2> sbeattie: the only ones current supported for hardy is ubuntu and server they are having a debate about kubuntu at the moment :)
<davmor2> Good Morning by the way guys
<sbeattie> heh, I suppose it is morning. I really should get to bed. ${APPROPRIATE_TIME_OF_DAY_GREETING} to you all.
<ara> sbeattie: good night!
<davmor2> sbeattie: what time is it there?
<ara> davmor2: around 1am
<davmor2> brb
<ara> davmor2: thanks for updating the application template
<davmor2> ara: just check through it I think it right
<ara> davmor2: ok, I will have a look
<davmor2> ara: also I'm guessing there should be a space after AppImage but I could be wrong
<ara> davmor2: I think it would work either way, wouldn't it?
<davmor2> no idea I haven't tried it
<davmor2> schwuk: ^
<davmor2> ara, schwuk: is this script in place dude look at http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications/Calculator neither way seems to work
<schwuk> davmor2: re-check that page :)
<davmor2> schwuk: what was it?
<schwuk> davmor2: <<AppImage(gcalc)>>
<schwuk> davmor2: you forgot the brackets, and the .png isn't needed.
<davmor2> ah cool thank you :)
<davmor2> Dave Murphy: You know the System Testing in Jaunty should it play a sound when it say Do you hear a sound?
<ara> davmor2: have you click on the "Test" button?
<davmor2> ara: yeap
<ara> davmor2: and you don't get any sound?
<davmor2> ara: I also know that the sound system works
<davmor2> ara: no sound
<ara> davmor2: then file a bug in checkbox package in Jaunty :-)
<davmor2> ta
<davmor2> ara: How bizarre not a bug in checkbox after all.  Sound works at login and then disappears
<ara> davmor2: weird, indeed
<davmor2> I'll try a fresh install and see if it is still the same
<cgregan> heno: ping
<cgregan> hmm
<cgregan> ara: ping
<ara> cgregan: pong
<cgregan> cr3?
<cgregan> ara!
<ara> cgregan: did you feel lonely?
<ara> cgregan: ;-)
<cgregan> I did
<cgregan> :-)
<cgregan> ﻿Thanks...for the interview...BTW. It really cemented my opinion of Javier and I extended an offer
<ara> great
<cgregan> I appreciate the help with dev knowledge
<cgregan> Also...my main reason for pinging....is there a wiki for the Oxford sprint?
<cgregan> I want to arrange all the travel
<ara> yes, there is, hold on a sec
<cgregan> thanks
<cr3> cgregan: hiya
<cgregan> cr3: hello....I managed to get my info from ara. Thanks!
<cr3> cgregan: ara's da man! :)
<cgregan> :-)
<davmor2> cr3: I'm pretty sure she isn't :D
<ara> who knows...
#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-30
<bbs> hello
<ara> morning all!
<sbeattie> davmor2: was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/314263 what you were seeing when you were tring to file a bug through apport?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 314263 in glib2.0 "regression - URIs opened with firefox %u load as local files (file:///...)" [High,Confirmed]
<davmor2> sbeattie: yes I think so charlie-tca pointed me at it the other day I think
<davmor2> yes it is :)
<sbeattie> okay, thanks. There's a release meeting going on over in #ubuntu-meeting (for which I'm duly unprepared), but that's one I'll raise
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> I'm looking in too :)
<sbeattie> any other issues I should raise? looking at your smoketesting page, not seeing too much of concern.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-31
<charlie-tca> bug 323665
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 323665 in debian-installer "Jaunty Xubuntu installation fails at 85% "Select and install software" - 'post-installation trigger python-support'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323665
<charlie-tca> Can't install Xubuntu Jaunty using daily image
#ubuntu-testing 2009-02-01
<tsuru> does anyone know if the latest nvidia drivers work in the latest jaunty?
<kyselejsyrecek> tsuru: I believe not. see bug 308410
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 308410 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 "Latest Xorg removes nvidia driver ... conflicting xserver-xorg-video-4" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308410
<tsuru> thanks kyselejsyrecek
<kyselejsyrecek> tsuru: you are welcome
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-01
<Damascene> Hello, I want to help testing ubuntu on my Asus eee 1005HA
<Damascene> I could not found UNR alpha
<Damascene> any respond? I've to go in 5 minutes
<thekorn> you can test current dailies, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/current/
<thekorn> urgh, he already left
<moustafa> cr3 : Bonjour!
<moustafa> davmor2:  Allons-y!
<davmor2> moustafa, morning dude
<davmor2> moustafa, that's only really funny if you add alfonzo to the end
<charlie-tca> did something change again? desktop cd timezone defaulted to my correct timezone on an install?
<ara> morning all!
<ara> davmor2, happy first day!
<davmor2> evening
<davmor2> head spinning day :)
<ara> davmor2, how was your first day?
<davmor2> ara, all I seem to do is read through pages of stuff, my eyes are bleeding and my head hurts ;)  No it's been great a bit of an eye opener but interesting
<moustafa> Hi everybody
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-02
<thebwt> ara: the email on testing nvidia cards says "geforce series 2", I assume you meant to add "or higher" to the end of that as well.
<ara> thebwt, indeed
<thebwt> ara: kk
<ara> thebwt, thanks for spotting that
<thebwt> ara: np ;) sending you an email now.
<ara> thebwt, nice :)
<charlie-tca> I sent my email, already
<ara> thanks both! I will be gathering people and I will send instructions later this week
<thebwt> done :D
<davmor2> Morning all
<kermiac> morning davmor2 :)
<davmor2> kermiac, how's aus today?
<kermiac> nice... not too hot, not too cold. One of those really nice kind of days :)
<kermiac> how are things in your part of the world?
<kermiac> oh BTW - I saw your announcement on your blog - congrats mate!
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude!  Congrats!
<issyl0> I'm about to upgrade to Lucid, wish my luck! :)
<issyl0> For testing, and it's meant to be better ::P
<issyl0> If anything goes wrong I can always install karmic again :)
<moustafa> Good luck!
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-03
<tester01> Hello, I want to participate in testing. I've already subscribed to the mailing-list. what should I do now?
<tester01> I've Asus eee 1005HA
<tester01> is it normal to have 310 mb update for Ubuntu alpha?
<davmor2> morning all
<charlie-tca> Does anyone why the alternate images are not being produced? Last alternate image for Ubuntu and Xubuntu was 2010-02-01
<jpds> charlie-tca: Where?
<charlie-tca> on http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/
<davmor2> charlie-tca: have you checked the build logs?
<davmor2> charlie-tca: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily/current/report.html
<charlie-tca> All it tells is that the 64bit has issues
<charlie-tca> We should still have i386 daily alternate images
<davmor2> charlie-tca: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu/lucid/daily-20100203.log says none for either
<charlie-tca> I think there is an issue with automated testing. We can now go days without anyone aware the images are missing.
<DuCkNeT> hum...
<davmor2> slangasek: ^
<DuCkNeT> normal that after two weeks my dimension 4400 still doesnt allow me to login ?? with new image...
<davmor2> charlie-tca: the team are in a sprint this week
<charlie-tca> DuCkNeT: try using Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+k to reset gdm
<davmor2> DuCkNeT: try clicking on login rather than hitting enter
<charlie-tca> yeah, I know. And last week was developer week
<DuCkNeT> davmor2: darn too late...
<DuCkNeT> just to be on same page this is what i should download right http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-i386.iso ???
<davmor2> DuCkNeT: if you come across it again try click on the button rather than hitting enter
<DuCkNeT> davmor2: ok... ill keep you guys posted
<DuCkNeT> or this download ?? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/lucid-dvd-i386.iso
 * DuCkNeT is confused again!!!
<davmor2> DuCkNeT: you can go for the dvd but the cd will download quicker :)
<davmor2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-i386.iso
<DuCkNeT> darn
<DuCkNeT> i had wrong file...
 * DuCkNeT downloading...
<ara> davmor2, evening mate
<davmor2> hello
<davmor2> ara: on lucid what happens at gdm if you type in your password and hit enter?
<ara> you enter the system :D
<davmor2> ara: Hahaha that's what you'd think isn't it :)
<ara> davmor2, so, what happens?
<davmor2> system crash
<davmor2> ara: if you click on log in however everything is fine
<ara> davmor2, nice. it worked fine for me today...
<ara> it might be your X drivers
<davmor2> ara: could be this is a system running the nvidia bin driver if that helps :)
<DuCkNeT> davmor2
<DuCkNeT> on my case i know its an ati card...
<ara> davmor2, mine is nvidia running the prop driver
<DuCkNeT> @find keeps gettin better
<ubot4> DuCkNeT: gettin is not a valid distribution: hardy, intrepid, jaunty, karmic, lucid
<DuCkNeT> lol
<kermiac> morning everyone :)
<kermiac> ara: did you get my reply to your call for testing ati & nvidia cards?
<ara> kermiac, I might, but I am still processing applications
<ara> kermiac, you will get back to me later this week or next
<kermiac> ok, no probs ara :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-04
<tester01> I'm testing Lucid on my Asus 1005HA were I should report the results?
<persia> tester01: For now, the best place is the bugtracker: file bugs with ubuntu-bug.  We'll be testing another milestone soon enough, and need to test image integrity and integration, at which point we use iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<ara> stgraber, ping
<stgraber> ara: pong
<ara> stgraber, hey!
<stgraber> ara: I guess you're in Portland ? otherwise you're working very very late today ;)
<ara> stgraber, I was just wondering if you knew a way in drupal (for the iso tracker) to have several accounts to just one email
<ara> stgraber, yes, I am in Portland :D
<ara> even if it is a hack
<stgraber> I guess you can manually change the e-mail address in the DB
<ara> stgraber, yes, but, how about receiving the password?
<ara> you will get it in the "fake" email address anyway
<stgraber> you can reset the password from the admin interface
<ara> stgraber, mm, that's right, thanks :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-05
<davmor2> Morning all
<Italian_Plumber> hello.  I commented on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/502433 .... will it be useful for me to download and try the alpha3 release to see if the problem may have been fixed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 502433 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lucid: b43 fatal DMA error on Dell Mini 9 (affects: 6)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ara> Italian_Plumber, the alpha3 hasn't been released yet
<ara> Italian_Plumber, but it is always good to try with the latest daily iso, yes
<Italian_Plumber> well yeah I meant... when the alpha3 comes out. :)
<Italian_Plumber> I'd want to wait on the daily until there is some indication that somoene did something that shoould have fixed it...
<Italian_Plumber> how would I determine that?
<ara> stgraber, ping
<xteejx> Hey guys! This X driver testing thing at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/ProprietaryDrivers/WeeklyProgram ... what are we meant to do, it doesn't actually say. I'm guessing we just install Lucid from daily ISO and run it and see if the proprietary drivers work? It says about test results, etc though I'm confused....
<stgraber> ara: pong
<ara> hey stgraber :)
<stgraber> it really feels weird to have you on IRC this late ;) usually I'm always too late.
<ara> :)
<ara> stgraber, I have to take the most of it!
<ara> stgraber, the different instances like xorg, kernel, bla, bla, bla...
<ara> are they difficult to add a new one?
<stgraber> nope, just look at qawebsite_site
<stgraber> and add another one to that table
<stgraber> it's just a row per website
<ara> stgraber, and the dns?
<ara> that has to be added by is
<ara> isn't it?
<stgraber> *.qa.ubuntu.com should be poiting to quandong already
<stgraber> except www and testcases
<stgraber> yep, blah.qa.ubuntu.com arrives on quandong, so it should be fine ;)
<ara> stgraber, cool, I'll try that and I will see what happens
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-06
<ara> stgraber, thanks!
<stgraber> ara: worked ?
<ara> stgraber, it did indeed, thanks!
<ara> grantbow, hey! how is it going?
<grantbow> ara: hi there
<grantbow> my karmic iso downloaded using testdrive just hangs when I try to install.  Is this happening for others?  known bug?
<Damascene> Does any one here have Eee pc?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-07
<kermiac> has something changed on the qa tracker site? i can't log-in, almost like my account is gone
<kermiac> nvm, just reset my password & all is good. bit strange, but problem solved :)
<flax1> hello, my ubuntu 10.4 freezes when i press the enter-key, is this a well-known-thing?
<persia> Not at all.
<persia> Or at least, I'd expect to hear more about it, and I haven't.
<persia> File a bug :)
<charlie-tca> flax1: at what point does the freeze happen? Is that on the gdm login screen?
<flax1> first i didnt have a login configured, then i got this dialog for keyring
<flax1> when i pressed enter after the password it froze.... so i used the button
<flax1> also, when i enterd in firefox a searchquery in the searchbox
<flax1> so i waited for 2 weeks (2 weeks ago i did an update when it started)
<charlie-tca> Okay, that seems different from what I have seen
<charlie-tca> file a bug, please
<flax1> but i dont know where it comes from, since everything stops workgin
<flax1> should i do a complete reinstall first?
<flax1> since, the upgrade process could also be the problem i guess
<persia> Worth filing the bug before doing the fresh install, as we're supposed to support upgrades as well.
<flax1> well, i upgraded from an other version of 10.4
<flax1> and what should i give for background information?
<persia> As much as you can :)  But the release installed, any previous upgrades, the precise place the error occurs, how easy it is to replicate, etc. is a good start.
<flax1> any configuration files that are worth mentioning?
<flax1> persia: i will do my best, but  believe me, when you cannot use the enterkey, its a pain in the ***
<persia> flax1: I bet.  Does ctrl-M work, or have the same behaviour?  If you're lucky, it's just an issue with keyboard mapping.
<flax1> well, i tried ctrl-f1 to get a console and ctrl-backspace,... but none of them works
<persia> Hrm.  Well, maybe just document everything somewhere (even on paper), and then try to get a working environment.
<persia> The key bit is to be able to compare the working environment to the broken environment, as otherwise it's hard to track down the issue.
<persia> The folks in #ubuntu-bug may have additional strategies to recommend.
<flax1> hmmz,.. well i will try if i can do anything with the system remote,..,. then i can keep working on the system
<flax1> (i hope)
<flax1> thanks, and my report will come then around thuesday
<flax1> thank!
#ubuntu-testing 2011-01-31
<ara> good morning!
<ara> Hello!
<ara> There is a verification pending for 10.04.2 that requires a installation of the DVD to test the backported maverick kernel:
<ara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-installer/+bug/607657
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 607657 in debian-installer (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "Lucid point release installer must support LTS backported Kernels (affects: 2) (heat: 28)" [High,Fix committed]
<ara> Is there anyone with a spare machine who could test this fix, please?
<ara> hey jibel
<jibel> Good afternoon ara!
<ara> hey jibel, how are you doing?
<jibel> ara, I'm good, what about you ?
<ara> jibel, good, good thanks :)
 * fader sits on iso.qa.ubuntu.com hitting F5 every 30s waiting for Alpha 2 testing to start.
<fader> :)
<ara> fader, :)
 * ara needs to remember to bring her spare mini9 to the office tomorrow to help with some of the i386 testing
<fader> ara: What office are you in?
<davmor2> ara: you at millbank?
<ara> no, no, my shared office
 * fader thinks that is secret code for "lying in a hammock somewhere warm and sunny".
<davmor2> fader: no it's a shared office so that would be lying in one of many hammocks somewhere warm and sunny
<fader> davmor2: You seem to know an awful lot about this "office"... are you there too?!
<davmor2> fader: no just reading between the lines, after seeing that photo of you there with the drink in the pineapple shell
<fader> ara promised she wouldn't post those pictures!
<davmor2> fader: But then you promised not to mention the office so you broke your promise first :P
<fader> Hehe
<bdmurray> jibel: Could we talk about my yelp test?
<bdmurray> https://pastebin.canonical.com/42598/
 * CensoredBiscuit is away: Oh baby, theres a shark in the water
<jibel> bdmurray, Hello!
<bdmurray> jibel: hi
<jibel> bdmurray, how can I help with yelp ?
<bdmurray> jibel: I've submitted a merge proposal now that talks about some of it
<bdmurray> jibel: search doesn't work right now afaik
<bdmurray> jibel: so one test is disabled and one fails
<jibel> bdmurray, there is a merge proposal for mago and another for mago-testsuite, that's the same ?
<bdmurray> jibel: right I mistakenly proposed it for merging with mago and fixed it
<jibel> bdmurray, marjo likes tests that fails. Can you submit bug reports and tag them with mago. If it's a not a bug with the application but with ldtp not finding some component, then file it against ldtp.
<jibel> bdmurray, if you think that the test is good but fails because the app is broken, that's fine. I'll reenable it.
<bdmurray> jibel: should the bug be referenced in the test?
<jibel> bdmurray, ideally yes.
<jibel> even in the name of the test something like test_NameOfTheTest_LPnnnnnn():
<jibel> this is the convention used in the qrt.
<bdmurray> jibel: well the test should normally pass - it seems that yelp changed significantly since Dallas and now search is broken / missing
<bdmurray> jibel: so its not a test for a bug but a test that is broken because of a bug
<bdmurray> jibel: if that distinction seems worth while
<jibel> bdmurray, apparently its a missing feature, when you run from the console and do a search, it displays a FIXME message.
<bdmurray> jibel: right I thought I noted that in the mp
<bdmurray> jibel: its bug 710901 if you want to confirm it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 710901 in yelp (Ubuntu) "search not implemented (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710901
<jibel> bdmurray, thanks. I'll merge as it is, don't bother about the name of the test. I'll add the bugnumber in comment.
<bdmurray> jibel: and the other test is contingent on search returning something
<bdmurray> jibel: oh and actually I'm pretty sure the disabled test is for bug 673355 (its hard to tell since I can't search)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673355 in yelp (Ubuntu) "yelp crashes with Yelp:ERROR:yelp-document.c:275:yelp_document_cancel_page: assertion failed: (document != NULL && YELP_IS_DOCUMENT (document)) (affects: 1) (heat: 42)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673355
<jibel> bdmurray, the new version of yelp is much faster. I can't get a 'loading ..' state when following links.
<bdmurray> jibel: oh, hmm.  I guess that would only apply to < natty so maybe we should just remove it?
<jibel> bdmurray, yes, I think so. they rewrote the application apparently.
<bdmurray> jibel: yeah, not a good intro to desktop testing
<jibel> bdmurray, heh, I didn't know that there was a good intro ;-)
<bdmurray> jibel: well, that makes one wonder about the return on investment
<jibel> bdmurray, we'll draw the conclusions at uds-o
<bdmurray> jibel: ah, that's good to know
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-01
 * ara resyncs some i386 images
<davmor2> jibel, ara: probably won't be able to help you too much this cycle I have a fair amount on and my boss is off to :(
<charlie-tca> I will be testing hardware only this time. VirtualBox 4.0 in Natty is broken again
<jibel> charlie-tca, what is broken ?
<jibel> they uploaded a fix 2 day ago.
<charlie-tca> can't install with the -38 kernel
<jibel> are you sure ? virtualbox-ose has been upgraded to 4.0
<jibel> you should uninstall the version from oracle and install this one instead.
<charlie-tca> heh, I'm sure. There is a bug on virtualbox tracker for it
<jibel> charlie-tca, it's running in front of me on i386 and amd64 :-)
<jibel> Linux black 2.6.38-1-generic
<charlie-tca> i'm waiting to do anything. Last night the updates wanted to remove all my X Server stuff completely
<jibel> yeah, X needs fix
<charlie-tca> maybe it is in that mess, now, but I can wait
<jibel> charlie-tca, vbox was fixed on Sat, 29 Jan 2011 20:13:14 +0100 to build with kernel -38
<charlie-tca> I removed and reinstalled it yesterday and got the same errors
<jibel> charlie-tca, ose or oracle ?
<charlie-tca> oracle
<charlie-tca> still shows 3.2 for -ose in synaptic
<jibel> charlie-tca, uninstall it, and install the ose version from the ubuntu rep instead.
<jibel> charlie-tca,
<jibel> $ apt-cache policy virtualbox-ose
<jibel> virtualbox-ose:
<jibel>   Installed: 4.0.2-dfsg-1ubuntu1
<jibel>   Candidate: 4.0.2-dfsg-1ubuntu1
<jibel>   Version table:
<jibel>  *** 4.0.2-dfsg-1ubuntu1 0
<jibel>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/universe i386 Packages
<charlie-tca> I see it today. I will try it
<charlie-tca> Thanks, jibel
<charlie-tca> jibel: does -ose give you 3d now?
<jibel> charlie-tca, yes
<charlie-tca> doing it
<jibel> charlie-tca, that's the same version than upstream without the proprietary extension packs  (no usb, no e1000 pxe)
<charlie-tca> possible power failures today; -18 C today
<charlie-tca> It will work for testing then
<jibel> oh nice, sunny at least ?
<charlie-tca> no, cloudy
<jibel> too bad :(
<charlie-tca> with 22 mile per hour winds
<jibel> it looks like a nice place to avoid ;-)
<charlie-tca> I wish :-)
<jibel> ara, can you update the topic of the channel please, even if there's no a2 candidate yet ?
<ara> jibel, I always forget how to set myself as operator :D
<ara> pedro_, ^?
<pedro_> ara  /msg  chanserv op #channel
* ara changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Testing Natty Alpha 2 candidate images | http://qa.ubuntu.com/testing/iso-testing/ | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<ara> pedro_, thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<jibel> thanks ara
<jibel> Hi all,
<jibel> thanks for being there to help testing alpha 2 candidates.
<charlie-tca> we just keep trying :-)
<jibel> unfortunately, X needs fixes and alpha 2 images are not published yet, but that should be done very soonish
<jibel> Stay tune folks !
<alourie> hello
<stgraber> hopefully I'll have my new kvm machine setup by then ;) Nice i7 server with 8GB of RAM and 100Mb/s internet access, that'll make testing a lot faster ;)
<alourie> alpha2 images are not up yet, right?
<hggdh> jibel, morning, sir. I updated the iso-testing packages, and they are building now for lucid and maverick (natty is already available)
<jibel> Good afternoon hggdh, thanks for doing this. I'll think I'll need to update my tests for lucid at least.
<jibel> alourie, hello, you're right!
<jibel> alourie, we are waiting for new X packages.
<hggdh> jibel, no problem. Actually,we need to split it between versions (right now, at least for the server, it is all the same thing...)
<alourie> jibel: ah, great
<alourie> thanks
<tim__> hi guys
<jibel> Hi tim__
<tim__> im new to testing so how do i get started?
<jibel> tim__, thanks for your help. Well at the moment we are waiting for new images, so we are a bit stuck.
<tim__> do they release today?
<jibel> tim__, during that time if you've not already done so, you can read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures which explains how to test and report results.
<tim__> thank you
<jibel> tim__, the images to test will be released today, but alpha 2 will be released on thursday.
<hggdh> tim__, yes, they will be released today
<jibel> tim__, you can also start syncing the current images, this way, once the latest images will be out, you'll just have to sync the difference.
<tim__> do you know the percific time because im still in college :)
<tim__> i didnt think the alpha 2 would be released today i thought it was half way through it was in middle of febuary
<tim__> i just re-read that sentace i fail *face palm*
<highvoltage> hey, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ still shows natty alpha 1, shouldn't that be updated for alpha 2 images?
<charlie-tca> we don't have alpha2 images yet
<jibel> highvoltage and all, the first isos should be available in a bit over an hour and a half.
<highvoltage> ok
<jibel> during that time you can always sync maverick images to test upgrade test cases once it's ready.
<tim__> i have time to get home then :D
<tim__> have the important debian freeze been fixed?
<tim__> on alpha 1
<hggdh> jibel, will the server ISO be reimaged, or just desktop?
<jibel> hggdh, cjwatson told me that he would update the tracker when there's something ready for testing.
<jibel> and at the moment there's nothing new.
<hggdh> jibel, roger, thanks.
<charlie-tca> okay, going out for while. will test when I get back.
<tim_> hi where can i get the alpha 2?
<patrickmw> tim_ alpha 2 candidate is not released yet
<tim_> oww
<patrickmw> tim_ you can get the latest dev release here though http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<skaet> jibel,  cjwatson's just posted ubuntu server images for testing
<jibel> hggdh, ^
<hggdh> jibel, thanks
<hggdh> jibel, Hudson is already on them :-)
<jibel> hggdh, you've got a cool job ;-)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> jibel, now, it just has to work :-)
<jibel> hggdh, you could create a hudson job that monitor the server testing jobs, you won't even have to look at the hudson console.
<hggdh> jibel, indeed... good idea
<jibel> patrickmw, there is a tool called dl-ubuntu-test-iso in the package ubuntu-qa-tools which makes syncing the test images much easier.
<patrickmw> jibel, i think you showed me that before
<patrickmw> jibel i've been using TestDrive too which has been working ok
<jibel> for example to download the xubuntu images on i386 only its: dl-ubuntu-test-iso --flavor=xubuntu --arcg=i386
<patrickmw> nice
<jibel> you don't have to know the urls on cdimage.u.c
<jibel> *--arch
<patrickmw> i like how easily we can script the use of the tool
<jibel> patrickmw, why do you want to script the use of the tool, it's already a script, if there are missing features you can contribute.
<patrickmw> I meant to automation on the greater scheme.. setting up images then automating the config
<patrickmw> then running tests, etc
<jibel> patrickmw, yeah, you can look at the work from the server team, they are using something similar to sync the images from a hudson job, then run the tests automagically.
<patrickmw> :)
<jibel> Hey all, kubuntu desktop and alternate posted
<jibel> sync and test, go go go
<jibel> Who's ready to test kubuntu ?
 * fader cranks up the ol' ISO syncing machine.
<jibel> I've started kubuntu desktop i386 and amd64
<jibel> kubuntu desktop amd64 failed with a ubiquity crash. i386 ok
<jibel> starting kubuntu alternate i386 and amd64
<pedro_> i'm doing kubuntu alt 386
<jibel> okay, since we don't have other images right now, i'll do other test cases for kubuntu desktop
<charlie-tca> hm, I'm back. Did I miss anything yet?
<jibel> welcome back charlie-tca
<jibel> you didn't miss a lot. Still waiting for desktop images.
<skaet> xubuntu images have now emerged, and have been pushed out.
<charlie-tca> thanks, skaet
<fader> Syncing xubuntu desktop amd64 and will start testing it shortly
 * fader welcomes any respite from shoveling snow.
<charlie-tca> I am syncing too, will start with 386
<jibel> thanks skaet
 * jibel syncing xubuntu and will test amd64
<fader> I'm guessing it's not really worth filing a bug that the wallpaper on the live image says "10.10" yet :)
<charlie-tca> won't change until mid march anyway
<charlie-tca> but you should have grey panels, xubuntu splash screens, new launcher panel
<fader> charlie-tca: Yeah, I figured it wouldn't be until closer to artwork freeze :)
<charlie-tca> and I haven't seen it yet, we made the changes, and never got an image since
<fader> The new panels and look are really slick though!
<charlie-tca> thanks
<fader> I like it (except for the part about ubiquity crashing on me twice now :/ )
<charlie-tca> hm, yeah, that is not good.
<fader> Yeah, reporting a bug now and I'll see if I can narrow down anything that's causing it
<charlie-tca> okay
<skaet> fader,  can you tell me what version of glew is on the image?
<fader> skaet: Sure, one moment
<fader> skaet: Nothing matching the string *glew* seems to be installed
<fader> libglew1.5 is available but not installed
<skaet> fader,  thanks.   my theory isn't valid then.
<fader> Hmm, it appears that "shut down" and "reboot" also don't work from the live session... anybody have any idea what package I should tell apport to grab data from to report a bug on that?
<fader> (They work from gdm, just not the desktop.)
<jibel> fader, gnome-session ?
<fader> jibel: That makes sense, thanks
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> it's xubuntu, we don't use gnome-session
<charlie-tca> let me look it up
<charlie-tca> you can always report agains xubuntu-meta  or   xfcd4-session
<charlie-tca> s/xfcd4-session/xfce4-session
<fader> D'oh, I'll invalidate that one and report it against the right package
<fader> Thanks, charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> thanks
<charlie-tca> it makes it easier to get the xubuntu devs to look if they can find it
<fader> Hehe indeed :)
<fader> Launchpad, why you got to make me hit you?
<skaet> ubuntu alternate is up on the iso tracker now
<fader> skaet: If the same bug is breaking multiple test cases do you want it marked in the tracker multiple times?
<fader> (E.g. ubiquity is crashing which pretty well kills all the test cases)
<skaet> fader, no point in multiple.
<fader> I think it might be useful data to see that it's affecting multiple test cases but if that gets in the way I won't do it
<fader> skaet: Roger, thanks
<skaet> fader: do you have a bug number?   might want to get the dx folk looking at it now.
<jibel> fader, bug number ?
<fader> skaet: Hmm, there's one I can't go back and clear that I already put in, sorry :(
<fader> skaet: bug 711557
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711557 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with TypeError in changed(): value is of wrong type for this column (dup-of: 702898)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711557
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702898 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with TypeError in changed(): value is of wrong type for this column (affects: 18) (dups: 7) (heat: 84)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702898
<skaet> fader, no worries.  :)
 * fader starts syncing ubuntu alternate amd64.
<hggdh> ah hell. Eucalyptus fails on every instance startup
<fader> :(
<fader> hggdh: I blame the koalas.
<charlie-tca> I really am syncing my image... really
<hggdh> fader, bloody koalas
<charlie-tca> finally, got the 386 desktop image starting to test
<charlie-tca> fader: did you find the hidden panel at the bottom of the desktop?
<fader> charlie-tca: Yep, totally by accident :)
<charlie-tca> hm, 386 live cd shut down after showing the error
<charlie-tca> (on hardware)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-02
<skaet> ubuntu desktops is up on the iso tracker now
 * jibel syncing ubuntu desktop
<patrickmw> it seems that we've had success by automating the server iso tests.  has there been an initiative to automate desktop and alternate iso tests?
<fader> patrickmw: I know it's been discussed, but it's also a harder problem as ubiquity keeps changing
<fader> Starting with the debian installer tests would probably be easier, though
<patrickmw> fader: is ubiquity changing because of new features or workflows?
<fader> patrickmw: Yes :)  It's been in flux the past few releases, so any work done on automating the testing would have to be redone for the next release.  Not sure if there are a lot of changes coming in natty or not though
<fader> patrickmw: But if you want to start attempting to do some automation I'm sure the appropriate people would be able to answer those questions :)
<patrickmw> fader: what I'm thinking is if the framework is designed around use case templates then updating the tests for a new release could be less of a pain (vs changing dozens of individual test scripts)
<fader> patrickmw: At a *guess* we should be able to use mago once ubiquity is fully accessible, but I don't believe it is yet
<fader> charlie-tca: ^^ Am I right in that?
<patrickmw> mago also has several dependencies that are not pre-installed
<patrickmw> Driving a VM with mago doesn't seem like an option either
<patrickmw> definitely something to think about.  I have some primitive ideas bouncing around my head, but nothing solid yet
<fader> Hmm, the dependencies I can't speak to, though it might be something we could change (and probably worth bringing up at the next UDS, if so)
<fader> mago should definitely work in a VM though
<patrickmw> in a VM yes
<patrickmw> but, host with mago controlling a guest?
<fader> patrickmw: I'd talk to ara about mago and automation and probably ev about ubiquity and hooking into it, but neither of them are online now (and are hopefully asleep! :) )
<patrickmw> fader: yeah true
<fader> Hmm, you shouldn't need mago controlling a guest -- if you used mago you should be able to run it inside the guest or on a real machine, either way
<patrickmw> fader: one of new responsibilities now is to improve Mago's usability
<fader> Excellent :)
<charlie-tca> oops
<charlie-tca> fader: I don't think all of it is, but I haven't run a full accessible install for a week
<charlie-tca> It didn't activate after the install, though
<fader> Yeah, I don't remember seeing any discussions on the ubuntu-accessibility list, but that doesn't necessarily mean people aren't working on it
<charlie-tca> sorry, eating
<fader> (As that's a low traffic list anyway)
<fader> charlie-tca: NO EAT, ONLY TEST!
<fader> :)
<charlie-tca> we been discussing it. I got a screen reader install to run, but when it finished, it did not say it was done
<charlie-tca> (which leaves the visually impaired sitting a very long time before deciding to restart)
<charlie-tca> I got people testing today... ;-)
<fader> \o/
<fader> (About people testing, not about the a11y bugs, obviously)
<charlie-tca> I will be running the accessible install tomorrow, to verify the test case before I post it
<charlie-tca> right. I was shocked too
<skaet> ubuntu dvd's have just gone up on the iso tracker.
<skaet> edubuntu's dvd's are up on the iso tracker now
<nobuto> Hi all, I am testing on this case http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopLiveSession#Live%20Session%20Persistence
<nobuto> When with <F6> and "persistent" option, casper-rw pertition is used. But when no input on gfxboot then press "try Ubuntu" in ubiquity, casper-rw pertition is NOT used.
<nobuto> Is that bug? If so, is it already reported?
<ara> good morning!
<jibel> Hi all
<ara> good morning jibel
<jibel> Good morning ara!
<jibel> ara, can you help with testing ?
<ara> jibel, I was hoping to, but I don't have my spare netbook right now. I will help with VM, and will continue with HW tomorrow morning
<kidsodateless> goodmorning to you ara and jibel
<jibel> ara, thanks any help is welcome.
<jibel> Good morning kidsodateless!
<ara> I will resync my images to start with
<jibel> Well, to start this shiny day, here is the list a totally untested images that needs some love this morning:
<jibel> Ubuntu Studio Alternate i386
<jibel> Mythbuntu Desktop i386
<jibel> Edubuntu DVD amd64
<jibel> Edubuntu DVD i386
<jibel> Ubuntu DVD amd64
<jibel> Ubuntu DVD i386
<jibel> Upgrade Edubuntu amd64
<jibel> Upgrade Edubuntu i386
<jibel> Upgrade Ubuntu amd64
<jibel> Upgrade Ubuntu i386
<jibel> Upgrade Xubuntu amd64
<jibel> Upgrade Xubuntu i386
<jibel> anyone with a MS Windows partition could test Wubi and confirm bug 711562 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711562 in wubi "wubi kubuntu failed to install: phase 2 stops with: Try (hd0,0): NTFS5: (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711562
<kidsodateless> hi guys, i'm currenly testing. why when I click the applications  on launcher I can't see any apps icon?
<jibel> kidsodateless, testing which image on which environment (vm or real harware) ?
<kidsodateless> jibel, in a real hardware. i'm using 20110201.1 ubuntu desktop i386
<jibel> kidsodateless, file a bug against unity then.
<kidsodateless> jibel: ah see, but i'm heading off, I'll make a way to test tomorrow.
<jibel> kidsodateless, ok
<jibel> For those freshly connected to the channel here is the list of images that are untested:
<jibel> Edubuntu DVD amd64
<jibel> Edubuntu DVD i386
<jibel> Ubuntu DVD amd64
<jibel> Ubuntu DVD i386
<jibel> Upgrade Edubuntu amd64
<jibel> Upgrade Edubuntu i386
<jibel> Upgrade Xubuntu amd64
<jibel> Upgrade Xubuntu i386
 * jibel syncing ubuntu DVDs
<pedro_> jibel, i can test ubuntu dvd i386, cannot test amd64 images :-/
<pedro_> jibel, good morning btw :-)
<jibel> pedro_, Good afternoon !
<jibel> pedro_, cool, I'm syncing amd64 then
 * jibel likes how zsync is able to start syncing an amd64 image from a copy of an i386 one.
<jibel> Any tester for Wubi ?
<jibel> New images of mythbuntu amd64 and ubuntustudio alternate amd64 are available for testing
<davmor2> jibel: that would be where I would come in normally but have very little time sorry,  I believe that bladerunner
<davmor2> can help though
<jibel> davmor2, yeah, I'll ask him when he'll be online. I need a confirmation for bug 711562
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711562 in wubi "wubi kubuntu failed to install: phase 2 stops with: Try (hd0,0): NTFS5: (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711562
<jibel> this affects all the images
 * jibel -> lunch
<davmor2> jibel: If I get chance I'll have a look for you, but being as my boos is off and there are a bunch of stuff I need to test it might not happen
<ara> jibel, is it expected that the 2d experience only has a small ubuntu icon (instead of the 10.10 applications / places / system)
<ara> ?
<jibel> ara, you mean when you login with a 'Classic Desktop' session ?
<stgraber> highvoltage: going to test Edubuntu when you arrive at the office ?
<stgraber> highvoltage: I'm going to do Ubuntu Alternate testing for LTSP, check if the fix I pushed two days ago fixed it
<highvoltage> stgraber: ok great, yes I'll do so in a moment
 * stgraber loves the new KVM box ;) Downloading at 8MB/s from cdimage !
<davmor2> stgraber: where you at?
<highvoltage> stgraber: shew, nice
<stgraber> davmor2: currently I'm working remotely from Switzerland, flying back to Canada on Sunday. But the server is in a datacenter in Germany.
<stgraber> with 100Mb/s internet and huge quota (5TB) ;) I run libvirt on it and access it remotely with NX. So I just have a remote desktop on it to start my VMs
<davmor2> stgraber: nice
<stgraber> cost me less than 50€ a month for the box, so it's actually cheaper than buying the hardware and connection (it's an i7 with 2x750GB and 8GB of RAM) :)
<davmor2> stgraber: very nice see over here that would cost more to host than buy :)
 * fader cranks up another round of syncing.
<fader> Mornin', folks.
<stgraber> morning fader
<fader> stgraber: Howdy!
<jibel> Hi fader
<ara> jibel, yes, that's what I meant
<fader> Hi jibel :)
<fader> stgraber: How's Switzerland?
<jibel> ara, I've a full menu there with application, places and system . So I think that one of us is facing a bug.
<stgraber> fader: great, a lot warmer than Canada ;) Will be a shock flying back there on Sunday :)
<stgraber> fader: it's actually a bit disappointing being in Switzerland in February and not seeing any snow :)
<fader> Hehe
<fader> stgraber: We have plenty in Boston I could send you
<stgraber> hehe, no that's fine, they're making a good stock of it in Sherbrooke apparently, I'm sure there'll be some left when I arrive :)
<stgraber> (schools are closed today over there because of snow and wind, so it must be quite bad ;))
<davmor2> morning fader
<fader> I can believe that it is
<fader> davmor2: Hey dude
<jibel> New images of Ubuntu Desktop i386 and AMD64 are available, time to resync.
<patrickmw> jibel: is there a lag between the images being dropped and QA Tracker updating its "rebuilding" state?
<jibel> patrickmw, probably a small delay because there are different systems involved why ?
<patrickmw> jibel: just curious, I happened to refresh the build list and they didn't appear ready, only curious
<patrickmw> jibel: it 7am, and I tend to repeat myself in the morning
<patrickmw> jibel: oh and  its 7am
<highvoltage> stgraber: I'm testing upgrades as well
<highvoltage> stgraber: on upgrade it wants to remove blinken, dhcp3-client, gcompris, icedtea6-plugin, nanny, ubuntu-edu-preschool, ubuntu-edu-primary
<highvoltage> stgraber: what's the best way to check why?
 * highvoltage goes ahead with upgrade anyway
<highvoltage> stgraber: is http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ right? is Edubuntu rebuilding or is the tracker out of date?
<jibel> highvoltage, yes it is right. rebuilding all *desktop image to fix ubiquity and parted.
<jibel> ubuntu desktop is ready and you can test edubuntu upgrades .
<pedro_> jibel, the ubiquity fix is re the crash on selecting the language?
<pedro_> cause i got one with the dvd image
<highvoltage> jibel: ok
<jibel> pedro_, ubiquity fix upon failure to contact geoip; parted fix for broken dmraid installations
<pedro_> jibel, looks like the one i'm facing, thanks
<jibel> The untested images at the moment are:
<jibel> Ubuntu Desktop amd64
<jibel> Ubuntu Desktop i386
<jibel> Ubuntu Studio Alternate amd64
<jibel> Upgrade Edubuntu amd64
<jibel> Upgrade Edubuntu i386
<jibel> Upgrade Xubuntu amd64
<jibel> Upgrade Xubuntu i386
<charlie-tca> I'll grab the upgrade Xubuntu i386 to start then
<charlie-tca> power went out last night, takes a bit to get back everything again
<pedro_> i'm syncing desktop i386
<charlie-tca> I willl release note the VBox shutdown bug, too
<jibel> And kubuntu desktop i386/amd64 are freshly baked and ready to test.
<stgraber> highvoltage: dhcp3-client should be replaced by isc-dhcp-client, the others I'm not sure
<stgraber> highvoltage: one way of doing it would be to let it remove them, noting which ones get removed, then try to install them manually ;)
<highvoltage> stgraber: that's the plan! I was wondering if there was a more preferred way
<highvoltage> stgraber: I filed a bug for that and linked on the tracker so that we don't forget about it
<stgraber> highvoltage: you could probably run apt in very very verbose mode and try to guess why it's doing that, but considering the number of packages involved, it's easier to just debug it post-upgrade
 * jibel running kubuntu tests
<stgraber> highvoltage: what's weird is that you get some ubuntu-edu-* packages removed, but these shouldn't have any Depends, they should only have Recommends
<stgraber> highvoltage: so I don't really see how they'd conflict with something and get removed
<stgraber> highvoltage: LTSP on Ubuntu Alternate looks good, the d-i component seems to work fine this time ;) Hopefully the rest should work just as well as the ltsp-build-client I tested on Monday
<charlie-tca> jibel: was the mythbuntu shutdown bug on a live desktop?
<jibel> charlie-tca, live and not live.
<charlie-tca> Thanks. same bug as fader, then
<jibel> charlie-tca, I tihnk so, but since I don't no the inner details of mythbuntu and xfce I preferred to file a new one.
<highvoltage> stgraber: great
<charlie-tca> no problem. I know them too well
<charlie-tca> I'm duping the bugs. We got the errors notice fixed, but are still working this logout thing
<jibel> charlie-tca,  thanks!
<stgraber> highvoltage: ltsp installs fine but doesn't boot, can't even debug as the client VM seems to panic (break=top doesn't work ...)
<stgraber> highvoltage: initial dhcp works, tftp seems to work (initrd is huge ... 14MB), then I get stuck there
<highvoltage> stgraber: can you file a bug so that we can add that to the release notes fwiw?
<stgraber> highvoltage: I'm still trying to figure out if that's a LTSP bug or a VM bug
<stgraber> highvoltage: I didn't have the issue when testing yesterday on my laptop
<stgraber> highvoltage: ok, found the issue. It's a kvm/libvirt/gpxe bug apparently.
<stgraber> highvoltage: the PXE loader was trying to load the .nbi image but couldn't interpret it properly. I updated the DHCP config to always return pxelinux.0 and it works fine now
<stgraber> I guess my copy of gpxe on my laptop does it differently and either handles the .nbi properly or used pxelinux instead
<highvoltage> ok
<stgraber> argh, right, there's still one bug ... nbd-client gets stuck when trying to probe for a new version, blocking ldm ... I'm suspecting the new nbd-client to be the cause of that
<stgraber> so we won't have a working ltsp for alpha-2 unless you remove /opt/ltsp/i386/usr/share/ldm/rc.d/I01-nbd-checkupdate and update the image
<stgraber> I guess I should flag that package somehow so people don't merge it until we've tested it ;) I guess LTSP is probably the only user of nbd and so it'd be nice to make sure it still works ;)
<stgraber> highvoltage: release noted LTSP on both Edubuntu and Ubuntu Alternate. We'll need a fix in both nbd-client and gnome-session to have it working.
<skaet> thanks stgraber :)
<skaet> is there a bug number?
<stgraber> not yet but there will be soon
<jibel> xubuntu i386/amd64 upgrade are still untested. Anyone ?
<jibel> charlie-tca, are you testing xubuntu i386 upgrade ?
<charlie-tca> testing now. Got 10.10 installed and starting the upgrade
<charlie-tca> as soon as my syncs finish, I will run amd64 in VBox-ose
<jibel> charlie-tca, Great! set the status of the testcase to 'started' please.
<charlie-tca> by the way, jibel, I still can't get the puel edition to work
<charlie-tca> I will mark them
 * jibel installing xubuntu 10.10 amd64
<charlie-tca> thanks
<fader> Looks like new mythbuntu images are up... syncing
<jibel> xubuntu desktop as well
<fader> Hmm, myth amd64 seems to be crashing like xubuntu was for me last night
<jibel> expect ubuntu dvd, edubuntu dvd, and kubuntu dvd soon
 * pedro_ syncing again
<pedro_> ok
<jibel> fader, the logout crash ?
<fader> Yuck, ubiquity is crashing but not leaving a crash dump :(
<fader> jibel: No, ubiquity crashing
<fader> I haven't tried to log out yet
<jibel> shutdown/reboot I meant.
<fader> Yeah.  That seems to work at least :)
<jibel> fader, bug 710582 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 710582 in yelp (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "webkit does not implement "assert" sanely (ubiquity crashes after step 'Who are you', yelp segfaults) (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 30)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710582
<fader> jibel: Looks like it... I am about to try running ubiquity from a terminal to see if that gives any useful output, but the behavior is the same
<jibel> fader, I've got the same problem on ubuntu desktop amd64, and no crash file.
<fader> jibel: Yeah, looking through that bug I'm pretty confident it's the same one
<pedro_> did anybody tried the OEM install on Ubuntu desktop image?
<skaet> jibel,  looks like we've got fixes queued up for https://launchpad.net/bugs/708812, and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/711964,  so we're going to go ahead with respinning ubuntu's desktop.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708812 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in CompOption::value() (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 28)" [High,Fix released]
<pedro_> the oem-config-prepare icon is not being shown there
<skaet> should improve the user experience and may help with some others.
<pedro_> could anybody confirm ?
<skaet> pedro_,  there's a comment in the release notes on OEM config... but can't remember who made it.
<skaet> log should have it.
<fader> pedro_: If you can't find it in the release notes, let me know and I will attempt to reproduce it
<jibel> skaet, Okay. What's the status for the ubiquity crash on amd64 ? (bug 710582)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 710582 in yelp (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "webkit does not implement "assert" sanely (ubiquity crashes after step 'Who are you', yelp segfaults) (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 30)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710582
 * skaet checking
<pedro_> skaet, fader, the OEM config part at the release notes is regarding a crash when the network isn't  configured
<pedro_> fader, could you please try to confirm the icon thing ?
<fader> pedro_: Cool, I won't bother with it then.  Thanks :)
<fader> Ah
<fader> Heh
<fader> pedro_: Sure, will do... amd64 or i386?
<pedro_> it's different :-P
<pedro_> fader, i386 please
<fader> jibel: As expected, the ubiquity crash is only affecting the amd64 mythbuntu image
<fader> FYI
<fader> Argh, I wish virtualbox windows would stay on the virtual desktop where I put them
<fader> Every time a VM display mode changes, it jumps to the current desktop
<jibel> fader, that's bug 707930
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 707930 in compiz (Ubuntu) "virtualbox window suddenly moves to another virtual desktop (affects: 1) (heat: 493)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707930
<fader> Hehe
<jibel> :-)
<fader> Thanks jibel :)
<fader> I was just complaining and was too lazy to look for a bug :)
<fader> jibel: I notice that you filed a bunch of mythbuntu bugs recently... did you happen to file one about ubiquity no longer prompting for the myth role on install?
<fader> (i.e. 'backend', 'frontend', etc.)
<fader> I looked in lp but didn't see one... I'll file it if you haven't already
<jibel> fader, nope
<fader> Cool
<jibel> fader, it prompted me the first time I launched myth frontend.
<fader> pedro_: I can't reproduce your bug... I have the 'prepare for shipping' icon on the desktop
<fader> jibel: Weird.  I didn't get that, but maybe it's because of bug 711772
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711772 in mythbuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "cannot setup mythbuntu backend - Unable to connect to the database (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711772
<fader> Though it still seems like weird behavior compared to the past... you should be able to install just a frontend or just a backend system
<jibel> fader, indeed, looking quickly at the mysql log, it seems that there is a syntax error, at the creation of the database, that may explain the other bugs.
<fader> jibel: I think they're two separate bugs though... previously the behavior was to prompt the user for the role at install time.  So if you installed a frontend-only system, you would not get mysql server installed
<fader> (Among other things)
<pedro_> fader, ok thanks. will delete the image it might be something corrupted in my install then
<fader> pedro_: No problem.  I did it in virtualbox if that makes a difference to you
<pedro_> not really, i'm using virtualbox as well
<charlie-tca> syncing the xubuntu desktop images again; apparently, I started with an older image
<skaet> jibel, looks like we won't be spinning for the updated ubiquity,  its got a dependency with glew, and will take some time to untangle and get right, looks like.
<skaet> s/ubiquity/unity/  sigh
 * skaet has a crosswire on those two package names - sorry.
<jibel> skaet, no problem I've a translator when there's a crosswire on package names ;-)
<jibel> skaet, so we are waiting for DVDs and is that the last respin ?
<skaet> jibel,  there is going to be a respin on the UEC images coming down
<skaet> as soon as the uploads are in.
<jibel> skaet, good.
<skaet> but that's all I'm aware of at this point, unless we see 710582 getting fixed.
<stgraber> Ubuntu DVD is ready for testing
<skaet> jibel,  looks like UEC images won't get updated,  build problems there too.  *sigh*
<skaet> ah well, at least you have some new shiny DVD images to play with. ;)
<jibel> ugh :/
<jibel> Great syncing
<jibel> To all, DVDs are available, sync and go !
<pedro_> syncing already ;-)
<jibel> charlie-tca, will you test xubuntu i386 (again) ?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> syncing them
<jibel> charlie-tca, Thanks !
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
 * pedro_ testing ubuntu dvd i386
<marjo> GrueMaster: will you be able to test Ubuntu ARM Preinstalled omap3?
<GrueMaster> Already have.
<marjo> GrueMaster: iso tracker not updated?
<marjo> with your results?
<GrueMaster> tracker is giving me issues.
<marjo> GrueMaster: ah ok
<GrueMaster> I click update, and it deletes my results.
<marjo> oops
<marjo> jibel, stgraber: any suggestions for GrueMaster?
<marjo> jibel: can you mark it for him?
<marjo> please?
<GrueMaster> I've got it marked now.
<GrueMaster> May be a firefox issue.
<stgraber> hmm, weird, it's usually close to impossible to remove a result from the tracker ;)
<stgraber> might be some weird caching issue
<marjo> GrueMaster: oh ok; thx
<marjo> stgraber: ack
<GrueMaster> I'm still testing omap3/omap4 images, but no show stoppers.  I will update after each bug I find, so it (hopefully) stays current.
<marjo> anybody available for Ubuntu DVD amd64 (20110202.1) ?
<marjo> GrueMaster: thx much
<kamusin> I have downloaded latest natty iso for i386 and when I selected install to hard disk, after 10 seconds (around) it crashes :(, this is not reproducible if you chose try ubuntu in live mode
<marjo> charlie-tca: can you please mark Xubuntu Desktop i386 as "started" if that's the case?
<charlie-tca> Oh, that's the one still syncing here.
<marjo> charlie-tca: ack
<charlie-tca> yes, it gets slower ...
<patrickmw> i could use some guidance reporting a bug.  I've noticed that when the installer runs without an internet connection the system hangs after clicking reboot now.  would I report this as an ubiquity bug?
<charlie-tca> Okay, need someone else to try the xubuntu desktop 64 install. Everytime I get through the installer in the live environment, I get no slideshow. I get a spinner
<charlie-tca> and nothing happens. Clicking anything in the menu or launcher panel stops the spinner
<charlie-tca> VBox-ose 4.0
<stgraber> Edubuntu DVDs are ready for testing !
<skaet> :)
<charlie-tca> patrickmw: sounds like ubiquity, yes.
<patrickmw> thank you, charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu 386 desktop install works. Xubuntu 64 desktop install fails completely
<charlie-tca> skaet, jibel : what ever the last update was, Xubuntu 64 fails completely now. It won't install after completing all the screens.
<skaet> charlie-tca, ack.  :(
 * skaet looking to see if she can find a bug, so charlie-tca can cross check if its same as other symptoms already seen on amd64
<skaet> charlie-tca, is your bug the same as: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/710582
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 710582 in yelp (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "webkit does not implement "assert" sanely (ubiquity crashes after step 'Who are you', yelp segfaults) (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 32)" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> looking
<skaet> or something different?
<charlie-tca> looks like it might be, I filed it as bug 712093
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 712093 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu Desktop 64 fails to install from live desktop (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712093
<charlie-tca> It is a silent fail, so it is possible
<charlie-tca> looks like a good bet it is the same.
<skaet> charlie-tca, thanks.
<charlie-tca> Thank you, skaet. The syslog matches
<jibel> marjo, I'm on mad64 dvd,
<jibel> amd64 not mad :-)
<marjo> jibel: thx, but don't be mad!
<jibel> stgraber, highvoltage, can you test edubuntu dvds ?
<highvoltage> jibel: doing that right now. i386 seems ok
<jibel> highvoltage, Great, thanks !
<highvoltage> jibel: I'll need someone else to confirm that amd64 is broken, I'm testing it under kvm but the installer window just disappears after I fill in the user details
<charlie-tca> I will try the 64-bit install again with the workaround in the release notes
<charlie-tca> highvoltage: bug 710582
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 710582 in yelp (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "webkit does not implement "assert" sanely (ubiquity crashes after step 'Who are you', yelp segfaults) (affects: 5) (dups: 3) (heat: 40)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710582
<jibel> highvoltage, that's the webkit but
<jibel> *bug
<highvoltage> ah, we should note that explicitely in the edubuntu release notes as well then :)
<charlie-tca> We should have broken mythbuntu too
<jibel> All upgrade testcases done \o/
<jibel> charlie-tca, yes it is
<bdmurray> jibel, stgraber: it seems to me that Ubuntu QA Website isn't tagging bugs iso-testing since mid January
<jibel> bdmurray,  pfff :/
<jibel> bdmurray, I'll have a look.
<marjo> jibel: thx
<jibel> bdmurray, it looks like the time at which sone server have upgraded to lucid, isn"t it ?
<bdmurray> jibel: great thanks!  I just happened to notice it by chance - it seems like we should monitor it somehow. re lucid: that might be
<stgraber> bdmurray: probably the script died a while ago. I used to be restarting/fixing it before but lost access to the box on Lucid's release week ...
<stgraber> bdmurray: will fix it when I get access again
<charlie-tca> xubuntu 386 desktop installed good
<marjo> charliet-tca: thx
<jibel> bdmurray, the job is running, there's no output so I don't know if it's updating something. I'll let it run for a while and we'll see.
<bdmurray> jibel: okay, I'll keep an eye out
<jibel> bdmurray, you can keep your eye in, the job failed
<bdmurray> jibel: Does it look fixable?  I'd be happy to do it
<skaet> jibel, can you confirm that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rekonq/+bug/711513 is fixed on AMD64 with the recent images?  or is it still a problem that needs documentation.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711513 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "rekonq crashed with SIGSEGV on amd64 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> skaet, sure, fixing the tracker, reporting a crash in software-center and doing that right after :-)
<skaet> jibel,  :)  thank you!
<marjo> jibel: watch out for skaet (aka taskmaster/release manager)
<fader> Is anybody working on edubuntu amd64 at the moment?  If not I'll hit it once it syncs
<jibel> skaet, I confirm that the recent image does *not* fix the problem
<highvoltage> fader: please do!
<fader> highvoltage: Heh, just saw that you're doing them.  I'll do an install to double-check since that never hurts :)
<fader> Might as well since I sync'd the DVD
<highvoltage> fader: ok, it seems like you will just need to remove the ubiquity-slideshow-edubuntu package to work around bug 710582
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 710582 in yelp (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "ubiquity crashes on amd64 architecture. was: webkit does not implement "assert" sanely (ubiquity crashes after step 'Who are you', yelp segfaults) (affects: 5) (dups: 3) (heat: 40)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710582
<fader> highvoltage: Hmm, yeah I've seen that bug multiple times on different amd64 images.
<fader> But it seems like if we're removing a package it's not a valid ISO test...
<charlie-tca> jibel: got the 64bit install to work by removing "ubiquity-slideshow-xubuntu"
<jibel> charlie-tca, okay that's a great workaround but that doesn't mean that the testcase pass.
<skaet> jibel,  thanks for confirming,  will add it to the release note list.
<jibel> marjo, bdmurray, the tagging job is back to work.
<marjo> jibel: thx much
<bdmurray> jibel: okay, I guess there'll be some bugs to review
<charlie-tca> jibel: why not? It completes the installation completely with the release notes workaround. If it failed, the image needs to be fixed for the release?
<highvoltage> fader: sorry, of course you have!
<fader> highvoltage: No need for sorries :)  I'm just grumbling about that bug.
<jibel> charlie-tca, The testcase doesn't state that you can remove a package to complete the installation. it makes the it invalid.
<charlie-tca> Then we have no 64bit alpha2 images?
<charlie-tca> wait
<highvoltage> well, at least not desktpo ones
<charlie-tca> I don't have a valid test case for this now. With Xfce4.8, nothing is right
<jibel> charlie-tca, I don't know, I'm just QA not the release manager.
<marjo> skaet: ^^^
 * charlie-tca adds the xubuntu test cases to his list of things to fix
 * skaet looking up some Xfce4.8 refs she saw to see if same.
<jibel> argh, live session amd64 fails. Hard lock :(((
<jibel> marjo, can you test with your eeepc ?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: you remember the bug # -- install with encrypted disk, when entering the passphrase the prompt is redisplayed char per char?
<charlie-tca> let me look for it
 * hggdh is trying to search LP, but getting timeouts
<charlie-tca> searching...
<charlie-tca> I don't have the number here
<charlie-tca> bug 566818?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 566818 in plymouth (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "[Lucid] cryptsetup passphrase prompt during boot: every character typed repeats the prompt (affects: 17) (dups: 3) (heat: 103)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566818
<hggdh> charlie-tca: perfect, thank you very much!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<skaet> jibel, all - Help please,  when tagging a bug as iso-testing,  could you make sure that its marked against natty release, so I can find them?   Have been working through the iso tracker and finding some that weren't.
 * skaet marking them as I find them, but afraid she'll miss some.
<hggdh> skaet: roger wilco
<skaet> thanks hggdh.  :)
<patrickmw> can some one with ltsp testing experience assist me.  The ltsp server and my test vm can ping each other.  I have updated /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf to account for my subnet config.  The thin client can not connect (unable to connect.)  Maybe some one can push me in the right direction
<grunthus> Hi, this may be an obvious question, relating to testdrive...
<grunthus> I'm trying to learn packaging, from MOTU guides. It is suggested to use testdrive for latest dev ISOs
<grunthus> Problem is when I install a system (Natty) via testdrive,
<grunthus> it doesn't persist in the virtual machine after reboot.
<grunthus> patrickmw: sorry to cut across you there, didn't see your post!
<patrickmw> grunthus, np, but i think i can help
<patrickmw> grunthus, are you using amd64?
<stgraber> patrickmw: is that ltsp test for alpha-2 testing ?
<grunthus> patrickmw: yes
<stgraber> patrickmw: if so, it's already release noted that it won't work
<patrickmw> grunthus, there is a bug
<grunthus> Ah.
<patrickmw> bug 683260
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 683260 in casper (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "persistence doesn't work on liveusb (affects: 12) (dups: 2) (heat: 66)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683260
<patrickmw> stgraber, i looked, i must've missed it
<patrickmw> stgraber, thanks
<grunthus> Hmmm. patrickmw, I wonder if that bug will affect the testdrive, which is a virtualiser, instead of a flashdrive?
<patrickmw> grunthus, ive had the same thing happen with vbox.
<grunthus> OK. Perhaps I should leave testdrive and just set up a VM in the traditional way.
<grunthus> patrickmw: I'll grab the development ISO of Natty.
<patrickmw> grunthus: cool
<grunthus> Thanks for help
<patrickmw> yw, grunthus  :)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-03
<hggdh> skaet: I am adding natty to the iso-testing bugs I find
<ara> good morning!
<jibel> Hi all
<jibel> Fresh Kubuntu DVDs are available for testing.
<jibel> ara, it looks like this is bug 711174
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711174 in unity (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "the application place is often displayed empty (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711174
<ara> jibel, thanks!
<jibel> ara, and your question about the menu yesterday,
<jibel> if you upgrade from maverick there is a menu with application/places/system
<jibel> if it's a fresh installation then there is only an Ubuntu icon on the top left corner.
<jibel> So there is a bug there in the migration from maverick.
<jibel> ara, in 2d fallback mode you should have the global menu enabled.
<ara> jibel, OK, thanks!
<kidsodateless> hi! just got testing on wubi, but after the installation was finished, ubuntu doesn't boot. I got try (hd0,0): NTFS5
<jibel> kidsodateless, Thanks !
<jibel> kidsodateless, can you confirm bug 711562 please.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711562 in wubi "wubi Ubuntu failed to install: phase 2 stops with: Try (hd0,0): NTFS5: (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711562
<kidsodateless> jibel, np, confirmed.
<jibel> kidsodateless, Great! thx
 * pedro_ doing kubuntu dvd i386
<jibel> pedro_, Hey, please sync with Riddell is on it too.
<jibel> Hey folks, don't forget about 'Run once' test cases for Ubuntu Desktop/Alternate, there are still a few uncovered cases
<jibel> Installation Broken Internet
<jibel> Non-English Installation Full Network Support
<jibel> Non-English Installation Full Network Support & CJK Input
<jibel> Non-English Installation No Network
<jibel> Non-English Live Session & Installation; Full Network Support
<jibel> Non-English Live Session & Installation; No Network
<jibel> VMWare Easy Install
<pedro_> i can do some non english installs
 * pedro_ looking
<Riddell> pedro_: are you able to try kubuntu i386 dvd ubiquity and live session?  it doesn't work for me
<pedro_> Riddell, live session works fine here, trying the ubiquity install from there now
<Riddell> pedro_: ok, I get a kernel panic on start so you're doing better than me
<Riddell> maybe I should try on a different machine
<pedro_> btw i'm testing on VirtualBox
<kamusin> I had yesterday a crashed after marked install to harddisk, however was not reproducible the second time that I booted and load the image (natty alpha 2)
<jibel> Riddell, pedro_, do you get a crash of plasma on shutdown of the live session (kubuntu amd64) ?
<pedro_> i'll let you know when i finish the install
<jibel> pedro_, thx, I'm unable to report it because the session shuts down when I click on send :/
<Riddell> jibel: yes
<Riddell> pedro_: seems my issue is specific to the hardware it's on
<pedro_> ah ok
<jibel> Riddell, what's the bug number ?
<Riddell> jibel: I don't have one
<jibel> Riddell, ok :)
<jibel> highvoltage, Hi, are you done with Edubuntu DVD amd64 ?
<rlameiro> when are the iso beeing freezed for alhpa2?
<jibel> rlameiro, alpha2 is due today according to the release schedule. you still have plenty of time to verify the remaining test cases :-)
<rlameiro> jibel, well, on this page it says february 16https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<rlameiro> jibel, forget... no it isnt
<rlameiro> lol
<jibel> :-)
<rlameiro> i was looking at the week... shame on me
<rlameiro> ohh man
<rlameiro> the install just broke my grub
<rlameiro> jibel, how do you test isos? VM?
<highvoltage> jibel: oops, I answered in -release. yes I marked it as passed now with notes
<jibel> rlameiro, VMs and bare metal
<jibel> highvoltage, np, thanks for following up.
<hggdh> rlameiro: VMs are a good idea, a few installs on bare-metal may help also. But for most VM is enough
<rlameiro> hggdh, yes i use vms, but i am testing audio latencys, so i need baremetal :)
<hggdh> jibel: finishing up with the server pieces, will jump in on the rest
<pedro_> jibel, no crash of plasma here
<jibel> pedro_, which arch ?
<pedro_> grgr i hate this xchat corruption :-/
<pedro_> jibel, i386
<jibel> pedro_, thanks. There's definitely something wrong with amd64
<jibel> pedro_, the latest intel driver in natty is supposed to fix it (I've not tested it though)
<pedro_> jibel, yeah but still doesn't hit the archives (at least for me) :-(
<jibel> All, new tests on the tracker: Kubuntu upgrades ! Any volunteers ?
<jibel> hggdh, You'll get the first place on the hall of fame again !
<kidsodateless> hi jibel, I thought I confirmed the bug 711562 while ago. sorry for that. (due to my poor connection)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711562 in wubi "wubi Ubuntu failed to install: phase 2 stops with: Try (hd0,0): NTFS5: (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711562
<hggdh> jibel: I very much doubt it, with charlie-tca and you around ;-)
<charlie-tca> I haven't done much this time
<marjo> jibel, cjwatson: re: dvd amd64 on eeepc off of usbstick, i get the same effect as booting from disk, viz. blank screen & no bong heard
<jibel> Hey marjo, thanks for confirming. This is mentioned in the release notes and reported in bug 712173.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 712173 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "ubuntu desktop from usb stick freezes when the display switch from plymouth to X (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712173
<marjo> jibel: ok, confirmed
<jibel> There are still a bunch of 'Run once' test cases for the Desktop images.
<moustafa> ping  Is it ok if I borrow 201001-5169 for testing?
<pedro_> jibel, FYI the fix for the intel corruption works fine here
<jibel> pedro_, Cool, now that you played the guinea pig, I can upgrade ;-)
<pedro_> lol
<kidsodateless> \quit going home
<hggdh> please forgive my ignorance, but is there anything wrong with Ubiquity install? I simply cannot follow the test case (free software), it does not respond as the test expects
<charlie-tca> What didn't work right?
<charlie-tca> I have Ubuntu 64 alternate I just ran, but can't seem to get a desktop
<hggdh> I cannot select F6/free software; mouse vanishes; systems goes straight into live system (many different reboots)
<charlie-tca> can't get one in oem either...
<jibel> patrickmw, ping
<patrickmw> hello, jibel
<jibel> patrickmw, I can't get the 'broken network' test case to pass
<jibel> the installer fails at the last step
<charlie-tca> hggdh: got to select that on the original cd menu
<charlie-tca> mouse shouldn't even be working yet
<patrickmw> jibel: interesting
<jibel> and in the log I have an exception <urlopen error Name or service not known>
<patrickmw> jibel: i tried running the entire installer without a connection and I was able to reboot fine
<hggdh> charlie-tca: poor me is confused -- the instructions state to fisrt select language, press enter, press f6
<patrickmw> jibel
<jibel> was it unplugged, disabled, no card ?
<patrickmw> jibel: I tried cable disconnected and with no attached card
<charlie-tca> compiz crashed on selecting the "start a different session" before gdm
<patrickmw> jibel: I believe I was testing ubuntu desktop i386
<jibel> charlie-tca, it's working here. Looks like a race.
<charlie-tca> and it can't report it because it won't accept a password
<jibel> patrickmw, ok I'll try i386 too.
<patrickmw> jibel: i will check this out again too
<charlie-tca> hm, I will have to delete both tests I started, since I can't seem to make Ubuntu work, hardware and VBox
<charlie-tca> jibel: does it count if you have to restart a couple of times to get the desktop? Ubuntu 64 FreeSoftware only
<hggdh> charlie-tca: I got it, you press anything on the red/blue/whatever display with the two icons at the bottom
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that's it
<hggdh> charlie-tca: amazing how only doing server blows your knowledge of desktop installs :-(
<charlie-tca> I know that feeling, running Xubuntu and trying to make unity work
<hggdh> :-)
<charlie-tca> I think I got FreeSoftware to work
<jibel> charlie-tca, That's a serious bug.
<jibel> charlie-tca, why delete ? If you can't make them work that's a failure.
<charlie-tca> yeah, I can't gdm on the oem hardware install
<charlie-tca> jibel: don't know how much good it is to report, can't log in to the machine, through the tty even
<jibel> charlie-tca, if you start in recovery mode then select netroot, there's nothing useful in the logs ?
<charlie-tca> hm, let's try that way. I never thought of it
<charlie-tca> There should be a bunch of .crash logs in there
<charlie-tca> got it. network-manager and compiz crash logs.
<jibel> look at the syslog if there is a segfault from compiz and Xorg.log for a X crash, or $HOME/.xsession for a session start crash.
<charlie-tca> thanks, jibel
<jibel> Thanks to *you* charlie-tca!
<hggdh> charlie-tca: I also cannot make free software work from KVM
<charlie-tca> jibel: compiz segfault
<jibel> charlie-tca, with alternate only or desktop too ?
<charlie-tca>  alternate, I didn't try desktop
<charlie-tca> on hardware, too
<hggdh> mine goes on to install (desktop), then pops in live CD session (i.e., not installed)
<jibel> hggdh, after the install ?
<hggdh> but I am not sure this is the ISO or Natty's KVM
<hggdh> jibel: yes, after the install should be done
<jibel> hggdh, did you unmount the iso before rebooting ?
<hggdh> I get to the partition manager, select whole disk, and things go on, until I end in a live CD session
<jibel> hggdh, oh ok. this is the ubiquity crash.
<hggdh> jibel: do you have a bug #?
<jibel> hggdh, bug 710582 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 710582 in yelp (Ubuntu Natty) (and 6 other projects) "webkit crashes on amd64 architecture with SIGSEGV in WTF::OSAllocator::reserveAndCommit() was: webkit does not implement "assert" sanely (affects: 9) (dups: 8) (heat: 82)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710582
<jibel> maybe
<hggdh> IDK, will have to restart the install to check
<jibel> charlie-tca, did you file a bug for the compiz crash ?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> reporting it though
<hggdh> jibel: correct, bug 710582
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 710582 in yelp (Ubuntu Natty) (and 6 other projects) "webkit crashes on amd64 architecture with SIGSEGV in WTF::OSAllocator::reserveAndCommit() was: webkit does not implement "assert" sanely (affects: 9) (dups: 8) (heat: 82)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710582
<jibel> hggdh and all , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/TechnicalOverview#Known%20issues
<jibel> charlie-tca, could you paste the bugnum once it's done. Thanks.
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> going to bug 712579
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 712579 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz segfaulted during restart of Alternate OEM Install (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712579
<jibel> charlie-tca, could you please do : sudo ubuntu-bug /var/crash/_usr_bin_compiz.29999.crash instead ? that will extract the stacktrace for the retracer.
<charlie-tca> I did. It failed
<charlie-tca> and I ssh'd it to my other system and tried it there too
<charlie-tca> jibel: boot.log shows a fatal error that may the issue. I don't have know for sure
<jibel> charlie-tca, attach it to the report then.
<charlie-tca> done
<jibel> charlie-tca, thx
<skaet> jibel, charlie-tca, hggdh - Are there any bugs that need to be added to the TechnicalOverview that you think people will encounter?
<charlie-tca> I will look again
<jibel> skaet, bug 712546, ubiquity crashes without a network connection.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 712546 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crash with exception: <urlopen error [Errno -2] Name or service not known> if network is disabled (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712546
<jibel> skaet, and charlie-tca is facing a compiz segfault on alternate installation, I'll try to reproduce once the kde upgrade is done.
<skaet> is this one that isn't documented already?
<charlie-tca> OEM install?
<charlie-tca> looking for it
<jibel> skaet, maybe I think that's something like bug 709380 but we have no good trace to known atm
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709380 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in sn_monitor_context_ref() (affects: 15) (dups: 4) (heat: 84)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709380
<hggdh> skaet: on the server side, no others -- the eucalyptus vs. powernap has still to be confirmed.
<skaet> hggdh, thanks
<hggdh> jibel: 710582 -- the bypass does not work here, I am trying just waiting until file copy is done
<charlie-tca> doesn't look the same to me
<skaet> jibel, charlie-tca -  let me know if we need to add something to the release notes.
<jibel> skaet, sure
<charlie-tca> skaet: the only one I see is bug 709380, but the segfault is different
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709380 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in sn_monitor_context_ref() (affects: 15) (dups: 4) (heat: 84)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709380
 * skaet notes that rickspencer3 says that updating to the latest compiz cleaned up some problems for him, but we won't be able to push it into the release at this point.
<charlie-tca> I don't think they are the same bug
<jibel> hggdh, is there something interesting in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/installer/debug when ubiquity closes
<jibel> ?
<hggdh> jibel: there is a crash on webkit, and a stacktrace on ubiquity, but I could not copy it
<hggdh> it seems libvirt on Natty is having problems with pointer integration
<hggdh> OK, waiting until file copy is complete does not help :-(
<hggdh> jibel: and /var/log/installer/debug was pretty much empty
<jibel> Riddell, Kubuntu upgrade breaks the theme. background is black, and bottom panel doesn't expand to the full screen width.
<jibel> hggdh, and what about syslog ?
<Riddell> jibel: yeah new wallpaper syndone
<Riddell> jibel: do report a bug and milestone to alpha 3 and tag kubuntu
<hggdh> jibel: syslog had a crash on libwebkit
<jibel> hggdh, that's the webkit crash, that's strange that removing ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu doesn't workaround it though
<patrickmw> jibel: i'm looking at the defect you reported about the internet connection test case.  Can you double check the bug id associated to the test?  I don't think the correct bug
<jibel> patrickmw, bug 712546
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 712546 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crash with exception: <urlopen error [Errno -2] Name or service not known> if network is disabled (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712546
<patrickmw> jibel: that's more like it
<jibel> patrickmw, nice catch :)
<patrickmw> jibel: im going to run 4 tests in parallel.  amd64 no nic and cable disconnect. then the same 2 tests with i386
<jibel> patrickmw, awesome, you only have 2 hands
<jibel> charlie-tca, I can reproduce your issue.
<jibel> nautilus is started but no panels
<charlie-tca> Thank you, jibel
<jibel> charlie-tca, nothing but no crash file :(
<charlie-tca> well...
<jibel> pedro_, you've tested alternate i386 and didn't get the 'empty desktop' effect ?
<patrickmw> jibel: i had it once, but I was unable to reproduce it. is this at first boot?
<pedro_> jibel, nope, it worked fine here
<jibel> charlie-tca, filed bug 712630
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 712630 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Alternate: Empty desktop after installation with 2D fallback (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712630
<charlie-tca> that's right, too
<charlie-tca> except on my hardware, I did crash, over and over
<skaet> charlie-tca, jibel - will add 712630 to the release notes.
<patrickmw> jibel: i was able to replicate the network error with amd64.  this error does not occur with the i386 image
<charlie-tca> thanks, skaet
<skaet> pedro_, jibel, charlie-tca, patrickmw - can you do a quick scan and see if you can spot any others that I should add?
<patrickmw> jibel: however, with the i386 images the system does not restart after clicking "reboot now".  i do not see an open bug for this
<patrickmw> anyone else see the reboot error ^
<charlie-tca> skaet: I did not see any, myself. Looks good from here
<skaet> charlie-tca,  Thank you. :)
<pedro_> skaet, nothing from here to add
<skaet> pedro_, Thanks!
<pedro_> you're welcome
<patrickmw> skaet; i am reporting a new bug. i will let you now when its done and get you the bug id
<skaet> patrickmw, ok please go ahead and add text to the TechOverview for it directly to explain the issue, after you've got the bug entered.
<patrickmw> skaet, ok i'm ready.  what is the TechOverview?
<skaet> Release notes for alpha 2
<skaet> just a sec..
<patrickmw> skaet: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/TechnicalOverview ?
<skaet> yup
<marjo> ping skaet
<skaet> hi marjo
<marjo> skaet: in the techoverview
<marjo> "When Ubuntu is installed in OEM mode, the initial end-user configuration program (oem-config) will trigger a crash dialog if networking is not available. This dialog can be safely ignored. Post-Alpha 2 CDs will not present this bug."
<marjo> what does it mean "Post-Alpha 2 CDs will not present this bug."
<marjo> ?
<skaet> The bug is fixed according to the developers, but didn't make it into the image
<marjo> ah, so fix is available and will show up on post-alpha2 CD
<marjo> images, right?
<skaet> Yeah, that's probably a better way to word it.
<marjo> skaet: ack
<marjo> thx
<skaet> thank you. :)
<Darxus> Does alpha 2 amd64 really not successfully install for *anyone* without a workaround?
<highvoltage> Darxus: no, why would it?
<Darxus> highvoltage: Why would it successfully install?
<highvoltage> Darxus: yes. there's a known bug which we knows makes it uninstallable without a workaround, so it's to be expected that it won't work for anyone without the workaround
<highvoltage> s/knows/know/
<Darxus> Ouch.
<highvoltage> indeed. the show must go on though
<charlie-tca> it's alpha2, there will be bugs
<Darxus> "Finally, you can force a "2D mode only" with Ubuntu Classic Session (no effect) which has the same interface than the Ubuntu Classic session." - http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha2
<Darxus> Should that say "you can force a "2D mode only" with Ubuntu Desktop" (the Unity mode)?
<hakimsheriff> hi people
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-04
<bdmurray> jibel_: in the test report some "invalid" bugs are shown that are actually duplicates of another.  I'd think it would be more informative to show the master bug in it.
<jibel_> bdmurray, indeed, I'm thinking about that change for a few weeks now :-) I definitely need to fix that. Now that A2 is behind us, I'll have time to do it. Thanks.
<bdmurray> jibel_: sounds great!
<bdmurray> Anybody know of a bug being reported regarding the 'release notes' link in ubiquity not going to the release notes?
<charlie-tca> not here
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-06
<hakimsheriff> hey all
#ubuntu-testing 2012-01-30
<Kireji> I'd like to buy/create an ubuntu laptop with a fairly recent chipset and a design like the single-frame titanium macbook pro
<Kireji> are there any ubuntu compatible hardware that might be close to that where I can start researching?
<Daviey> Hola... So.. if i want to add a test to the upgrade tester, what do i need to do?
<Daviey> gema / jibel ?
<gema> Daviey: ?
<Daviey> gema: ^^ above
<gema> yes I am thinking
<gema> to which job do you want to add a test?
<Daviey> gema: bug 923685 looks like a good candidate for post upgrade inspection
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 923685 in resolvconf (Ubuntu) "New resolver package overwrites manually created resolv.conf on server (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923685
<jibel> Daviey, Hello
<Daviey> hello jibel, having fun? :)
<gema> Daviey: ideally if you write a pyunit script for the test case, we should be able to create a job for it
<gema> for the time being
<gema> am I right, jibel ?
<jibel> Daviey, file a bug against update-manager (this is where auto-upgrade-tester is), write your requirements, the test case and attach a test script ideally a python unittest
<jibel> Daviey, and assign the report to the QA team
<jibel> and I've fun, yes I do.
<Daviey> jibel: Do you have a good example of your unittest style?
 * Daviey is seriously stoked we have unit testing framework now btw. :)
<jibel> Daviey, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/update-manager/main/view/head:/AutoUpgradeTester/post_upgrade_tests/test_lts_upgrade_user.py
<jibel> Daviey, this is an example of what pitti write for the desktop team
<Daviey> jibel: So, does this get run in it's own sterile enviroment - or along with other tests?
<jibel> Daviey, depends on your requirements.
<Daviey> jibel: how does that get declared?
<jibel> it can be run in it's own environment, in this case we'll create a specific profile, or with other test, in which case, we'll add the test to an existing profile
<gema> Daviey: ideally , unless the test is destructive , you are better off running it with others
<gema> Daviey: more realistic environment
<Daviey> jibel: So, if i land a file into that location, it doesn't get picked up on it's own - you fiddle with jenkins?
<Daviey> gema: right.. just trying to understand the infrastucture.
<gema> Daviey: the infrastructure is not there yet
<gema> it 's all manual at the moment
<jibel> Daviey, by default everything in post_upgrade_test is run
<jibel> I manually configure the profiles to blacklist specific tests
<gema> we won't be able to pick things automatically (not that we would, because we like to review stuff) until next cycle
<Daviey> gema: okay, how do i invoke the tester for local test development?
<Daviey> jibel: ah!
<jibel> for example it doesn't make sense to run desktop test on server upgrades
<jibel> or lts test on oneiric to precise upgrades
<Daviey> right
<Daviey> jibel: well, seemed pitti coded logic to drop out if it's mot LTS->LTS
<jibel> Daviey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/UpgradeTestingSetup
<jibel> Daviey, yup, I added that logic, don't bother with that now. write the test, describe the test environment and conditions required to run the test, and we'll figure how to fit it in.
 * jibel -> lunch. back in 45mn
<Daviey> thanks jibel & gema
<jamespage> jibel: are we using lxc in the main QA lab?
<jibel> jamespage, I used it in the lab to setup an environment for litmus and for package testing.
<jamespage> jibel: ack - I'm just looking at the work m_3 has done to automatically test charms - it uses the lxc local provider for juju
<jamespage> linking about where to deploy longer term...
<roadmr> balloons: hey! an Ubuntu Friendly meeting is starting in #ubuntu-meeting, in case you're interested
<roadmr> balloons: I think the topics today are mainly technical, still I thought I'd give you a heads-up
<balloons> roadmr, on ,y wat thanks
<petko> hey guys , I want to ask if there's any way of using the update manager to get alpha 1 or the daily builds or must I go through the USB/CD install ?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-01-31
<mdeslaur> petko: if you use "update-manager -d", it will offer to update to precise
<petko> thanks , and it will update to alpha 1 or the daily release ? and I want to ask - is the latest release usable for a main OS (I mean do you encaunter too many crashes )
<alourie> good morning
<brendand> jibel - alpha2 started yet?
<Daviey> Hey gema, are you around?
<gema> Daviey: interview in 5 mins
<gema> Daviey: preparing for it as we speak
<Daviey> gema: Okay, can you give me a hola when you have a few mins - want to talk about 10.04.4 release prep.
<gema> Daviey: ack
<brendand> jibel, gema - are we aware the desktop installer is currently failing?
<brendand> wait, maybe not
<brendand> i got something about 'attempt to configure packages failed' at the end, but it looks like it finished ok
<brendand> hrrrm. not booting now
<andymc73test> quit
<andymc73test> \quit
<jibel> brendand, all the images are failing. that's bug 924182
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 924182 in apt (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "d-i images (server, alternate) failed to install: no kernels found (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924182
<gema> Daviey: hola
<Daviey> gema: wow, that was a long interview... you are a real hardy!
<gema> Daviey: that was interview + finishing off other stuff + lunch x)
<Daviey> yeah right
<Daviey> gema: right, so 12.03.4 is due out on the
<gema> you said when you have a few mins, not when you finish the interview :P
<Daviey> 16th Feb
<Daviey> Currently we are building the Lucid daily from lucid-proposed.
<gema> Daviey: yes
<Daviey> At some point we need to swap to building from lucid-updates
<Daviey> As you chaps are driving the QA for this point release.... it's your call when this happens, so it can be tested :)
<Daviey> How long do you want/need?
<gema> Daviey: all that we've done so far on this front is to start a lucid iso testing dashboard
<gema> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Lucid%20ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/
<gema> so I assume we are testing now from lucid-proposed, according to what you are saying
<Daviey> gema: right, but not i386 or alt/server?
<Daviey> Is that TODO?
<Daviey> right
<gema> Daviey: I am sure it is, patrick is working on this
<gema> Daviey: but it is good that you explain this to me, as it was happening all on the background
<Daviey> There will need to be an element of manual testing i think.
<Daviey> heh
<gema> Daviey: do you mean running the existing manual test cases that we run for all the other milestones?
<Daviey> gema: So.. i don't need an answer right now.. but when you know, can you let me know how much time you need to beconfident of a QA run?
<Daviey> So we can switch to building from lucid-updates.
<gema> Daviey: I still don't understand the workflow, bear with me 4 more mins
<Daviey> gema: Well the testing methodology is your teams call :).. I'd just be suprised if you automated it all, and be confident :)
<gema> lucid-updates is the branch where you want to submitw what is currently in lucid-proposed, right?
<gema> submit/push/younameit
<Daviey> yes, so SRU's get uploaded to -proposed.. verified, then copied to -updates.
<gema> Daviey: ok, understood
<gema> what is the nature of the update, Daviey ?
<Daviey> Currently we are building images from -proposed as a shortcut, i suppose..
<gema> how big, so to speak
<Daviey> about "this big'
<Daviey> gema: it's not a huge leap TBH.
<gema> so I assume it is just bug fixes not new functionality, right?
<jibel> o/
<gema> go for it, jibel
<patdk-wk> is nothing available to test yet?
<Daviey> gema: it's all the security and SRU updates in Lucid, since July 21st.
<Daviey> last year
<jibel> Daviey, pending SRUs for packages that goes into the image will be done early next week
<gema> ok, Daviey gotcha, I will get some input from jibel and hggdh :)
<jibel> Daviey, I'll review the images manually too
<jibel> if it's ok then we can rely on the automated tests
<gema> jibel: is patrick going to add more images to the dashboard?
<Daviey> sounds good.. give me a hola when you know.
<jibel> gema, we need them all
<gema> jibel: ok
<gema> will do Daviey !
<Daviey> ta!
<jibel> Daviey, but I won't start before A2 testing is over.
<Daviey> jibel: you are slack. :)
<absolutezero_> hello gues
<absolutezero_> guys
<absolutezero_> I've been following the mailing list for sometime
<absolutezero_> & am currently downloading the iso with zsync
<jibel> patdk-wk, nope, images are rebuilding
<absolutezero_> what do you suggest to do as a beginner tester ?
<patdk-wk> find something not done, and try to do it :)
<absolutezero_> that's the idea ;) but is there any particular thing (not too hard for a beginner) ?
<patdk-wk> that all depends on your skillset, that I don't know
<gema> absolutezero_: you should join ubuntu-qa@lists.ubuntu.com and introduce yourself and your interest
<gema> absolutezero_: maybe say why you want to do testing and how you think you can contribute better
<gema> absolutezero_: then we can find one of the million tasks we have that suits your skillset and interest
<gema> :D
<gema> absolutezero_: but if you want to start with something intense this week, you could do some Alpha 2 testing
<absolutezero_> gema: i already did a while ago. Im under Bob
<gema> absolutezero_: did you manage to fix the problem with downloading isos?
<gema> absolutezero_: is that working for you now?
<absolutezero_> gema: yeh im using zsync but still hadn't fully downloaded the daily precide
<absolutezero_> precise
<absolutezero_> should do this later tonight
<gema> ok
<absolutezero_> gema: once i download it I'll install it in VM
<gema> absolutezero_: then you could help trying to improve test cases, have a look at this spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgtV30nnv18edFQzNVB4S2duOWNOT05zaHo3S0pNekE&hl=en_US#gid=0
<gema> absolutezero_: we are rewriting the test cases from  the wiki to make them better
<gema> absolutezero_: if you have a look at what has been done comments, etc
<gema> absolutezero_: you may find some inspiration to fix some more
<gema> absolutezero_: nick skaggs sent an email explaining how to do it
<absolutezero_> ok great; i'll take a look & see what to do
<gema> absolutezero_: on the 19/01 it is called Manual Testing Prepwork
<gema> absolutezero_: cool, thanks!
<absolutezero_> 19/01 ?
<gema> yep , nick sent that email on the 19th of January, last week
<gema> sorry, the week before last.. I lose track of time
<absolutezero_> ok
<absolutezero_> thx
<absolutezero_> gema: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-qa/2012-January/001907.html (attachement ?)
<gema> absolutezero_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-qa/attachments/20120119/61ed6cc0/attachment.html
<gema> absolutezero_: I can forward it to you if you want
<absolutezero_> gema: yes plz
<gema> absolutezero_: let me know when you get it
<absolutezero_> got i
<gema> cool!
<absolutezero_> thx
<gema> no prob
<absolutezero_> i'll leave now; have a nice day
<gema> you too
<jibel> stgraber, I added alpha2 but do I need to create an initial build for each image or is the publication automated ?
<jibel> for context i'm talking about the tracker :)
<stgraber> jibel: the publication should be automated
<stgraber> jibel: but someone on the cdimage build needs to update the config for them to appear at the right place
<jibel> stgraber, ok, 20120131.2 is nowhere
<stgraber> jibel: that's probably because daily was already off when it tried to publish and nobody updated the config to point to alpha2
<jibel> stgraber, indeed. I'll add it manuall
<jibel> y
<stgraber> jibel: do you know if someone did the switch in the config?
<jibel> stgraber, I don't know. and it is probably not done
<stgraber> jibel: I'll get you a list of everything that failed to publish to the tracker
<jibel> stgraber, nice, thansk
<stgraber> jibel: hmm, actually you'll need to wait for the next sync of the logs to lillypilyy ;) there's nothing I can grab at this point
<jibel> Ubuntu Server, alternate and desktop published to the tracker
<jibel> stgraber, that's the list of available builds I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/823911/
<jibel> stgraber, skaet builds published to the tracker
<jibel> I'm lost in arm though
<jibel> I'll be away for half an hour and will do arm when I'm back
<stgraber> jibel: ok. If I can extract the list of failures by then, I'll just post them on the tracker
<stgraber> oh, looks like the logs are there now, grepping
<stgraber> jibel: hmm, ok, logs aren't really useful. They just tell me ubuntu desktop, ubuntu alternate and ubuntu server failed to publish
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently testing Precise Alpha2 candidates | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<albrigha> anyone having any issues with the mouse in virtualbox? latest alpha 2. the daily was working fine yesterday..
<Dyrcona> I was looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/InstallMethods and wondered if it would be useful to test the upgrade installation or is it too early for that?
<astraljava> Hey guys, Ubuntu Studio doesn't have test cases for Alpha-2. Anyone able to help us with that?
<jibel> astraljava, ah, sorry. I added DVD but didn't updated the test cases.
<charlie-tca> Good morning, jibel
<astraljava> jibel: Ok. No worries, can you add the cases, too, please?
<jibel> astraljava, is there any specific test case or I just move previous ones ?
<jibel> (if they apply of course)
<astraljava> jibel: I'm not sure what there are, cause we didn't do A-1 this cycle.
<jibel> good morning charlie-tca !
<astraljava> So maybe add what the previous ones were, and we can talk once they're there.
<jibel> astraljava, I added a basic testcase for Studio, could you review it ? other cases are variant of this basic test but I don't think it applies to studio dvd
<jibel> studio dvd is more a desktop image
<jibel> astralja1a, we can use desktop install and livecd testcases instead
<astralja1a> jibel: Yes, desktop install and live cases should be needed. Thanks! (trouble with freenode right now, sorry)
<charlie-tca> Dyrcona: If you haven't gotten an answer to the upgrade test question yet, yes, it would be useful. Since we are testing alpha2 candidates, we will track all the tests and results at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/
<Dyrcona> charlie-tca: thanks. I'll give it a try.
<njin> hello, have we shipped a new kernel today ?
<njin> I've got 2 oops in two different mobo
<skaet> nijin,   one is being uploaded now for rebuild - but I suspect it may have the problem you're referencing.
<bladernr_> hrmmm.... are we testing Alpha 2 now?
<charlie-tca> yup
<bladernr_> so... the edubuntu tasks point to the default Ubiquity install instructions... which make no mention of the extra screens in the edubuntu installer... :)
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<astraljava> jibel: Hate to bug you (I know you're very busy), but do you think we could get those other test cases that we talked about sometime soon? I'm about to start testing now.
<jibel> astraljava, sorry dinner time. It's done
<jibel> I added install entire disk and live session
<astraljava> jibel: Sorry, and thanks a lot! :)
<jibel> astraljava, I think you need at least a test for ubuntu studio specific parts
<jibel> astraljava, you can add it to a wiki and give me the link I'll add it to the tracker
<astraljava> jibel: Well, at this point, I think we would be happy with these. For instance, the ubiquity plugin for tasks selection is still under construction.
<astraljava> jibel: Ok, sounds good, thanks!
<jibel> astraljava, yw
<bladernr_> GrueMaster:  are there any testing tasks for Alpha 2 and ARM?
<bladernr_> GrueMaster:  nothing on the tracker, so I thought I'd ask
<bladernr_> GrueMaster:  nevermind, just noticed that they're mixed in with other things, not called out as a separate group.
<GrueMaster> bladernr_: Yea, they are mixed with the other tasks.  My understanding is there is a new image spinning up, so I am on hold.
<bladernr_> GrueMaster:  cool... I figured I could at least hit the i.MX53 image stuff :) thanks
<GrueMaster> Heh.  Already tested that one for 20120130.
<GrueMaster> But you are more than welcome for the next round.
<bladernr_> yeah, there are some listed 20120131 (just pulled that one and trying to write to SD now)
<bladernr_> so is there going to be a 20120131.1 then? or is 20120131 the respin?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-01
<GrueMaster> bladernr_: 20120131 is not a respin.  Just late to the game.
<GrueMaster> Not sure if a respin was planned or just rumored.  Probably safe to assume there will be one, but at this rate, it will be tomorrow.
<GrueMaster> Since they respun ubuntu-core (the lowest form of ubuntu), i would assume everything has been triggered.
<Patrickdk> heh, respin hell :)
<Patrickdk> heh? currently on .3
<Lirusaito> It seems as though 32-bit support has been broken...
<andymc73test> users
<andymc73test> help
<highvoltage> Please state the nature of your emergency.
<andymc73test> sorry iiirc client snafu :~/ missed a slash key
<Riddell> I am coming cross network-manager not successfully telling plymouth that it has started which causes plymouth to wait for ages on first boot, have ubuntu desktop testers come across this?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<gogo__> latest lubuntu alpha testing build shows unity interface...is it a bug or planned feature -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1918534
<gogo__> lubuntu alpha 2 testing iso live mode http://i.imgur.com/flT9j.jpg
<patdk-wk> they got respun yet again?
<gogo__> dun get you
<patdk-wk> it's like the 6th respin of the server iso's
<BluesKaj> hi all
<BluesKaj> ssh into my other 12.04 pc connects fine but I have to use dbus-launch to load any text files or even folders , and they are very slow to load...reminicent of windows 95 on a 166mhz pc with 32mb of ram
<BluesKaj> testing kde 4.8 , ssh target is 12.04 kde 4.7.4
<gogo__> can someone else confirm that lubuntu alpha 2 testing iso is using Unity...is this a bug and unity packages are pulled in accidently?
<stgraber> jibel: can you confirm you indeed had the same issue on libvirt: bug 856460
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 856460 in ltsp (Ubuntu) "ltsp-live fails to configure internal NIC (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856460
<stgraber> jibel: I told highvoltage you did based on my comment asking for a "dumpxml" and based on some vague memory I had of our IRC discussion, but would prefer to be sure it wasn't limited to VBox
<jibel> stgraber, I don't have that setup handy, and can't try it now.
<jibel> leave it incomple I'll try to reproduce this issue before B1
<stgraber> jibel: thanks
<jibel> *incomplete
<jibel> stgraber, bug 924897 with alternate i386
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 924897 in ltsp (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "ltsp-build-client initial setup failed on i386 : Unable to locate package linux-image-generic (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924897
<jibel> not sure it's ltsp's fault
<stgraber> could be the whole pae thingy
<stgraber> doh, right, I know what's happening and it's not good
<jibel> kernel package should be linux-image-generic-pae I guess
<stgraber> most thin clients won't boot with a PAE kernel, so LTSP explicitly depends on the non-PAE kernel but I'm pretty sure we blacklisted it from the alternate
<stgraber> jibel: right, but then you won't be able to boot half the hardware that's being used in production ;)
<jibel> ah, that's a problem indeed.
<stgraber> though I don't think we have much of a choice, I doubt people would be happy with me bringing a second kernel package on the CD just for LTSP
<stgraber> people can always manually switch to non-PAE post-install
<stgraber> jibel: mentioned it in #ubuntu-release. I'll prepare the change ... not really happy about it because it almost certainly showed up in some reports and was ignored (it's a depend of a package on the CD ...)
<stgraber> ah, actually no, it's not a depend, it's installed from a ltsp-build-client script, now to figure out how to fix that...
<bladernr_> GrueMaster:  just out of curiosity, I noticed that there's a generic armel image for Ubuntu Core, will that work on MX5 (since the other images state armel+omap3/4 or MX5)
<GrueMaster> ubuntu-core is a very basic core image.  No kernel, no fluf.  It is designed as a base for developers to generate images from or use as a chroot.
<GrueMaster> You could copy it to a sata drive on your mx53, then chroot into it and run apt-get to install all the packages needed to make it a full desktop.  I haven't tried this but it is perfectly feasible.
<bladernr_> interesting... I wondered just how "core" core was going to be.  My actual interest is that I'd like a server image for MX53... I don't really care for desktop on that because it's infuriatingly slow, but I'd thought about building a file/print server
<bladernr_> oh well, something to think about in my copious amounts of free time
<GrueMaster> It wouldn't be too hard.  chroot in, run apt-get update;apt-get install tasksel and then run tasksel to install the package bundles you seek.  Also install the kernel and flash-kernel, then you should be able to make the system mount it as root from there fairly easily.
<stgraber> highvoltage: I can't explain http://launchpad.net/bugs/924862 I'll have a look this afternoon, testing on my usual libvirt setup
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 924862 in ltsp (Ubuntu) "LTSP Live guest login fails (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<stgraber> highvoltage: only thing that changed since alpha-1 is the merge of ldm but that's just packaging change, binaries have been confirmed to be identical (to the byte)
<GrueMaster> stgraber: Not needed immediately, but you might want to add ipv6 to the netinstall network-console module.  When started, it only spews an ipv4 address.  We may need this for arm server in the near future.
<stgraber> GrueMaster: what package is that? not really sure what you're talking about ;)
<GrueMaster> network-console udeb.  It is enabled in the preseed with d-i anna/choose_modules string network-console
<jibel> did anyone test a desktop install on hw with wireless only ?
<GrueMaster> Definitely not something to worry about this week, but may want to add/fix before release.
<brendand> jibel - do you need someone to?
<brendand> jibel - which image?
<jibel> brendand, that'd be great yes. any ubuntu desktop
<brendand> jibel - ok, on it
<jibel> brendand, in ubiquity at 'wireless' step, the password field is disabled when the user selects a network
<jibel> brendand, I'm filing a bug
<brendand> jibel - ok. put it here and i'll confirm it
<stgraber> GrueMaster: ok, and that thing shows the IPv4 address on screen? I think I see how to change it in the code, though the code also covers kfreebsd and hurd, not too sure how these two work ;)
<roadmr> jibel: so you beat me to filing the "invalid username" bug by about 7 hours :)
<GrueMaster> stgraber: Like I said, not critical atm.  I can test it when you have it uploaded though.
<jibel> brendand, that's more an annoyance than a blocker because there's a popup asking for password when you click on continue but disturbing
<jibel> roadmr, yeah, continuous testing :)
<roadmr> jibel: awesome! cr3 is curious to know which tool you use to do preseeded install testing
<jibel> cr3, we use https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-iso-testing-dev
<jibel> cr3, results are published here https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Precise%20ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/view/Daily/?
<jibel> cr3, and tests are triggered automatically when a new image is available from cdimage.u.c
<cr3> jibel: I should be looking at the lp:ubuntu-server-iso-testing branch, right?
<cr3> jibel: even though the name says "server", does it also handle preseeding ubiquity on the desktop image?
<stgraber> GrueMaster: as you're actually using that stuff, can you confirm/close bug 557626 and file a bug for the IPv6 issue?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 557626 in network-console (Ubuntu) "Unable to get a shell (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557626
<jibel> cr3, it's name is because of ... history :)
<jibel> its
<cr3> jibel: any reason why you didn't use testdrive?
<jibel> cr3, right main branch is lp:ubuntu-server-iso-testing  and preseed/tests for desktop are in lp:~ubuntu-server-iso-testing-dev/+junk/testsuite-desktop
<jibel> cr3, for automation ?
<GrueMaster> stgraber: Worked here.
<GrueMaster> Closed that bug.
<stgraber> GrueMaster: thanks
<cr3> jibel: I don't know much about testdrive, I was under the impression it did preseeding
<GrueMaster> (although I am not sure which network-console rev I am currently using).
<jibel> cr3, I think testdrive is more a way to make iso testing easier for new comers
<jibel> no sure it does preseeding
<cr3> jibel: I know it does crashing, which is what just happened on a system where I just tried it :)
<cr3> jibel: the templates in ubuntu-server-iso-testing looked familiar, then I noticed mathiaz in the bzr log... that explains it!
<brendand> jibel - no, password is not disabled
<GrueMaster> stgraber: Bug #924983 filed for your pleasure.
<brendand> jibel - not if you select a network which needs one
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 924983 in network-console (Ubuntu) "network-console doesn't output an ipv6 address when started. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924983
<brendand> jibel - if the network is open then you don't need to put a password
<jibel> stgraber, another bug with resolvconf on livecd, argh :(
<jibel> nameserver is set to 127.0.0.1 and not updated if wireless is enabled during install
<stgraber> jibel: and? that's the expected value
<jibel> stgraber, and nothing resolves
<stgraber> jibel: ah, that'd be the bug ;)
<stgraber> Network Manager runs dnsmasq on 127.0.0.1, so that part is correct
<stgraber> cyphermox: ^
<jibel> if I disable/enable wireless then dns resolution works
<jibel> I'll file a bug against n-m
<jibel> stgraber, you're safe on this one
<jibel> :)
<stgraber> yeah!
<jibel> brendand, I tried with a protected network
<brendand> jibel - i don't know. it might be specific to that network. i can't confirm it
<cr3> roadmr: after looking at ubuntu-server-iso-testing, it doesn't look like we're duplicating much effort actually. their use-case is vastly different from ours because it is intended for integration with jenkins
<cr3> roadmr: as for testdrive, it doesn't look like we're duplicating effort there either. I just grepped the source and there's no trace of ubiquity, so chances are it doesn't preseed the desktop image
<stgraber> cyphermox: for bug 924836 AFAICS ifupdown never did anything for interfaces that aren't defined in /etc/network/interfaces, not sure what used to emit the net-device-up
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 924836 in network-manager (Ubuntu Precise) (and 3 other projects) "network-manager does not tell plymouth it has started (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924836
<cr3> roadmr: so, maintaining dpkg-offline makes sense
<stgraber> cyphermox: oh, I think I know, NM runs the ifupdown hooks and that's what emits net-device-up
<cyphermox> interesting. but nm should run those no matter what no? as long as there is some device up
<cyphermox> eg. nm brings up a default wired device with dhcp
<stgraber> cyphermox: indeed, not quite sure what's going on here but I'm pretty sure it's not ifupdown as the hook hasn't changed since Oneiric.
<cyphermox> remember it wants static-net-device. or something
<stgraber> cyphermox: I moved back to NM for now, would be worth getting a full syslog at least
<cyphermox> yeah.
<roadmr> cr3: yes, dpkg-offline rocks !
<cyphermox> im out for lunch for now
<stgraber> cyphermox: static-network-up is emitted by /etc/network/if-up.d/upstart so if the run-parts actually works, it should be emitted
<cyphermox> ill look as soon as im back
<stgraber> cyphermox: thanks. Poke me if you think it's ifupdown related, I'm also out for lunch now.
<cyphermox> weird thing is this hasnt changed in forever either
<stgraber> cyphermox: yeah, which gets me wondering "does he actually have a working network?" :)
<jibel> cyphermox, bug 924998
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 924998 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "no dns resolution when wireless connection is enabled by ubiquity (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924998
<jibel> new Ubuntu alternate images are on the tracker
<jibel> Server images published and ready for testing
<patdk-wk> again? :(
<jibel> stgraber, ltsp-build-client failed with build 20120201.1
<jibel> same error
<stgraber> jibel: argh, that's getting annoying...
<stgraber> jibel: ok. I'll reproduce here and try to debug from there. thanks (I was still zsyncing)
<patdk-wk> man, downloads are just flying today for me
<patdk-wk> I don't think I have ever downloaded an ubuntu iso in under 2min before, even though my connection speed hasn't changed
<astraljava> Are you sure you're not downloading the .zsync files instead? :)
<patdk-wk> precise-desktop-amd64.iso
<patdk-wk>      712.29M 100%    5.45MB/s    0:02:10 (xfer#1, to-check=0/1)
<patdk-wk> sent 58 bytes  received 712.53M bytes  5.38M bytes/sec
<astraljava> (3.57 MB/s) - `precise-desktop-amd64.iso'
<astraljava> That is pretty nice.
<astraljava> Yours, I mean.
<patdk-wk> normally I can't break 1 MB/s
<patdk-wk> I have 150MB/s down bandwidth though
<patdk-wk> oh, 150mbit/sec I mean :)
<balloons> patdk-wk, wow.. what kind of a pipe are you on?
<patdk-wk> it will be nice next month :)
<patdk-wk> balloons, just cable modem
<patdk-wk> 20mbit up, and 150mbit down
<balloons> serious connection speed there
<patdk-wk> when downloading from vmware I can actually max out that 150mbit
<patdk-wk> taking my new servers and san down to the datacenter next weekend
<patdk-wk> then all my testing is going be done from there
<patdk-wk> I so don't feel like running these tests a 4th time :(
<cyphermox> stgraber: should have worked. tried on my vm and got the same result
<GrueMaster> bladernr_: Any info on bug 925059?
<ubot4> GrueMaster: Error: Bug #925059 not found.
<bladernr_> GrueMaster:  not really... to be honest, I only filed it because apport fired automatically after I launced terminal from the app lens.
<bladernr_> GrueMaster:  however, there are several very similar looking bugs so it's most likely not ARM specific
<bladernr_> GrueMaster:  I expect it to be marked a duplicate of one of the others...
<balloons> anyone ever use testdrive for iso testing?
<GrueMaster> bladernr_: If it is the unity_lens crash, yea I filed a dup too.
<bladernr_> that would probably be it... I noticed there was another one filed just before mine (probably yours)
<balloons> patdk-wk, i'm dl'ing the new isos now too.. 1 hour :-(  your a bit quicker at 2 mins
<astraljava> jibel: How do we get version updated in iso tracker? I just reported Studio's amd64 cases, but noticed _afterwards_ that the version was wrong.
<jibel> astraljava, it's automatically updated when the image is published. looking
<jibel> astraljava, version is 20120130 and build on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/dvd/ is also 20120130.
<jibel> astraljava, it matches, when was the last respin of studio ?
<astraljava> jibel: Yes, but there are images for 20120201.1 already.
<jibel> astraljava, right, I'll grab a new pair of eyes :)
<astraljava> Heheh. :)
<jibel> stgraber, ^
<jibel> stgraber, the tracker was not updated with the latest build id for studio which is 20120201.1
<jibel> stgraber, dvd replaced alternate
<jibel> astraljava, I'll update it manually
<stgraber> jibel: right, could be some magic missing on nasukan
<astraljava> jibel: Thanks!
<stgraber> No iso.qa.ubuntu.com product found for ubuntustudio/dvd/precise-dvd-amd64; skipping.
<stgraber> No iso.qa.ubuntu.com product found for ubuntustudio/dvd/precise-dvd-i386; skipping.
<jibel> astraljava, done
<astraljava> Excellent, thanks guys!
 * jibel finds 20120201.1 too difficult to read. too many 2's and 1's
<jibel> new ubuntu alternates on the tracker. yay \o/
<jibel> anyone ?
<albrigha> jibel: I'm doing alt install now
<albrigha> well just finished, doing the resize test
<jibel> albrigha, great. Could you do "Entire disk with encryption" ?
<albrigha> jibel: yes I'll do that one next, if that's cool
<jibel> roadmr, around ?
<roadmr> jibel: yep! how can I help?
<jibel> roadmr, about bug 924535, how do you preseed the password ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 924535 in casper (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "desktop preseeded installation stops at user setup since build 20120131 (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924535
<roadmr> jibel: our preseed has d-i passwd/user-password-crypted password blahblah
<roadmr> where blahblah is obtained by "md5pass whatever-password-you-need"
<jibel> roadmr, could you check it's fixed for you then ?
<roadmr> jibel: sure! I'm actually downloading the images now
<jibel> stgraber, ltsp on i386 is ok
<stgraber> first good news of the day ;)
<roadmr> jibel: testing now...
<roadmr> jibel: it seems to have made it past the troublesome point, I'll wait for the install to finish and report again
<jibel> roadmr, ok cool. thanks for the confirmation.
<roadmr> jibel: I may have to leave before the install finishes, but it's well beyond the point where it failed before, so I think we're golden!
<jibel> roadmr, I think it's good at this point. Thanks for helping !
<roadmr> jibel: np, glad to help :)
<roadmr> jibel: ok, super-confirmed, it installs OK. Gotta leave now, good night!
<balloons> i was doing alt with encryption.. I should have been paying more attention to chat :-)
<jibel> balloons, I think we're good with alternate. Now desktop needs testing
<jibel> and kubuntu, lubuntu, mythbuntu, ubuntu sutdio, xubuntu too ...
<balloons> k -- I am sadly on a slow connection, so dl'ing takes a bit for me
<albrigha> I've started on desktop as well
<balloons> i will once my dl finishes
<zzecool> Hello guys  i think i found a bug in precise can someone help me to see if he can reproduce it to his machine?
<albrigha> jibel: is desktop done? alt encrypted home works
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-02
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu will need some help getting the desktop images tested. I been going 12 hours now, and still have all those tests to do. I can't do it tonight, will try to do some tomorrow.
<TheMuso> Is there already a bug filed about ubiquity GTK crashing when one attempts to use the advanced partitioner?
<TheMuso> Seems not, filing.
<highvoltage> this is probably going to be the best edubuntu alpha release ever :)
<brendand> jibel - ubiquity just crashed for me
<brendand> jibel - using todays i386 desktop image
<jibel> brendand, how does it crash ? bug number ?
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha everyone
<brendand> jibel - it says it was already reported. didn't show a bug number yet
<brendand> bug 870463
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 870463 in percona-projects-qa "d5-64-1 has problems (affects: 1) (heat: 1)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870463
<jibel> there is a known crash that didn't make it into a2 bug 912031
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 912031 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "ubiquity crashed with TypeError in partman_column_name(): argument of type 'NoneType' is not iterable (affects: 6) (dups: 3) (heat: 58)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/912031
<brendand> i guess that was wrong
<jibel> hi MrChrisDruif
<brendand> bug 870643
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 870643 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "package flashplugin-downloader 11.0.1.152ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: wget: unable to resolve host address `archive.canonical.com' (affects: 40) (dups: 26) (heat: 282)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870643
<brendand> this is the one ^ jibel
<jibel> brendand, yeah, this is known and wont be fixed for A2
<brendand> jibel - ah
<jibel> brendand, there is a more general bug for this bug 876298
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 876298 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[MASTER] We need to better handle external payloads (Flash, msttcorefonts) not being available. (affects: 27) (dups: 15) (heat: 164)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876298
<jibel> brendand, did you install with a wired or wireless connection ?
<brendand> wireless
<MrChrisDruif> I've got an "bug" with Precise
<MrChrisDruif> I heard that LightDM *should* use the users background in Precise?
<jibel> brendand, that could be caused by bug 924998 too
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 924998 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "no dns resolution when wireless connection is enabled by ubiquity (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924998
<brendand> MrChrisDuif - I think that might not be implemented yet
<brendand> jibel - yeah, could be that too
<brendand> i didn't get the same yesterday though
<brendand> doesn't seem to be consistent
<jibel> MrChrisDruif, I don't know how lightdm should behave with users' background. Did you ask on #ubuntu-bug or #ubuntu-desktop ?
<MrChrisDruif> brendand; http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/lightdm-wallpaper-switching-lands-in-precise/
<MrChrisDruif> That's how I learned about it
<bladernr_> jibel:  ping
<valdur55> Hello. Sound control in xubuntu, lubuntu is ugly.  Sound lowering causes sound mute and Sound mute button doesn't work and sound up is not working
<valdur55> And there aren't visual feedbak for sound changing like in kde, gnome and unity... When i install gnome-settings-daeomon then keymap is OK and i get visual feedback
<hggdh> anyone noticing OpenJDK (started via a Java plugin in the web browser) using a *LOT* of resident memory? Mine is, right now, at 780M
<hggdh> so if you add 700M from Java to 500M from FFox plus 300M from thunderbird plus 250M from Chromium-browser... this is a lot of memory (res) in use
<hggdh> oh. Add 130M from compiz
<skaet> valdur55 - is there a bug number for the sound issue?
<valdur55> dunno
<valdur55> but there is many posts about those desktops sound control
<valdur55> Should i make ticket for this sound issue?
<skaet> we've got some new lubuntu desktop images posted - is there anyone around who can give them a quick test out to see if the issues have been sorted?
<bdmurray> bladernr_: regarding bug 924437 I think part of it is an ubuntu-website bug and the other is won't fix.  Does that make sense to you?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 924437 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Welcome screen release notes link points to ubuntu.com (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924437
<bladernr_> Yeah, it does... it's just a minor thing anyway
<bladernr_> bdmurray:  ^^ my only real concern is "what if something in the release notes is necessary for $USER to install Ubuntu, but $USER does not have internet access while installing"
<bladernr_> anyway, as I said, minor issue, I'm happy with what you and cjwatson had to say on the subject
<phillw> Hi folks, I'm struggling a bit here. I pulled in the latest build for Lubuntu 12.04 from zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20120202/precise-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync and it refuses to 'see' my mouse on my Oracle VM Nachine. It has been working perfectly until now. Has anyone any experience of this happening?
<jibel> Precise Alpha 2 is out!
<jibel> thank you to utlemming, gruemaster, stgraber, bladernr, jr, lbsolost, patrickdk, fabiomarconi, jonathan, charlie-tca, ruvolof,
<jibel> alessiogrossosgarrillo, mcblackmar02, fabrizioorsini, irihapeti, albrigha, astraljava, andymc73, angelabad, ogra,
<jibel> paolorotolo, antonio-allegretti, gilir, len-ovenwerks, xdatap1, primes2h, linardv, hggdh2, moteprime, kanliot, dpolehn-gmail,
<jibel> carla-sella, riccardoangelino, kate.stewart, palma-salvatore, kidsodateless, claudio.arseni, nobuto, apulido, themuso, tgm4883,
<jibel> carlo-bottai, luigitanese, gridcube, kaiserclaudius and nskaggs,
<jibel> Thanks you all for testing this great milestone !
<Patrickdk> and thank you, respins :)
<PaoloRotolo> jibel, thanks you :)
<stgraber> jibel: thanks and congrats for finally becoming #1 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/testers/top20 :)
<PaoloRotolo> :D
<jibel> 1 less achievement in life :D
 * Patrickdk needs to test more respins to get on there :)
<jibel> I think lubuntu people also really enjoy respins
<Patrickdk> how many did they have?
<Patrickdk> I think server had 6?
<Patrickdk> oh, that is a fun error
<phillw> jibel: respins are not my current favourite topic atm, the new one doesn't recognise the mouse on my VM :/
<Patrickdk> click on my name, next to logout, and I get, Access Denied :)
<stgraber> Patrickdk: yeah, we don't allow people modifying their Drupal profile
<Patrickdk> oh is that what that is?
<jibel> 6 respin too, but the last image is 4 hours old
<stgraber> and there isn't an easy way to make Drupal drop the option from the UI ...
<jibel> phillw, yeah, saw that with virtualbox. sounds like a bug in virtualbox, kvm is not affected
<Patrickdk> ubuntu desktop?
<phillw> jibel: I'm just rolling back to 20120201.1 to check.
<phillw> they did some stuff with the unity bug for todays.
<astraljava> Thanks, jibel! Especially for helping out with the tracker. :)
<balloons> jibel es #1!
<balloons> congrats good sir!
<zzecool> Hello guy i have precise Alpha 1 installed  and right now my update manager ask me to remove almost the whole system  (unity  , nautilus , gnome shell ... all the libraries..... etc )  and only updates about 5 7 random packages....
<zzecool> i know that alpha 2 is out
<zzecool> but this doesnt sound right  if im gonna continue a bricked system is gonna be the fate
<zzecool> any clue??
<hggdh> zzecool: this is both expected, and extreme
<zzecool> ?
<zzecool> i didnt get it
<hggdh> zzecool: depending on the status of the archive, you may get requests to remove part of the system -- and *right* now it is highly probable
<zzecool> Yeah ok but  strange thing is that this doesnt happening on my testing virtual machine running precise...
<hggdh> zzecool: remember this is development. As such, packages may land that require updates elsewhere. If these updates are not available, the package manager may suggest removals
<zzecool> This isnt right
<zzecool> wait
<zzecool> ill paste bin
<hggdh> zzecool: then the best option is to open a bug, and make sure you (1) explain well what happened, and
<zzecool> to give you a better look
<hggdh> zzecool: (2) you attach /var/log/apt/term.log and /var/log/apt/history.log
<zzecool> http://pastebin.com/z9DenHan
<zzecool> take a look here
<hggdh> zzecool: I just tried a dist-upgrade now, and half of my system (Gnome/Unity/Sound) would be removed
<zzecool> exactly
<zzecool> !!!
<zzecool> same problem here
<hggdh> zzecool: yes. This is why we do not recommend to use apt-get
<zzecool> same thing is happening with synaptic  , update manager or aptitude
<hggdh> instead, use update-manager. If you are not careful with apt-get, you can get a good chunck of your system removed
<hggdh> yes, it will be the same
<zzecool> im  in #ubuntu+1  there are more ppl there with the same problem
<hggdh> the archive is not yet fully updated with the co-reqs for these updates
<zzecool> and searching for a solution
<zzecool> ahhh hggdh  thank you very much
<zzecool> i dont know what co-reqs is
<zzecool> but i feel its like mirrors are not fully update or something like that
<phillw> agg, it's already hit the lubuntu mailing list.
<phillw> zzecool: I've just dug this thread up from our lubuntu testing area and emailed it our mailing list... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479146 It wasn't specifically written for me, but I've been there, done it & got the 'Tee-Shirt' a few releases ago. hope it is informative.
<zzecool> let me check
<zzecool> ohh yes phillw  i allrdy read about it before
<zzecool> thank you though :)
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-03
<lancecherry> hi everybody
<bladernr_> grrrr... can someone remind me what to file d-i bugs against?  ubiquity, or is there a different package?
<roadmr> bladernr_: um, debian-installer perhaps
<roadmr> bladernr_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/
<bladernr_> yeah... that got it. thanks... I tried differently for debian-installer and d-i and got error messages ...
<bdmurray> bladernr_: there is an apport hook for debian-installer too so using ubuntu-bug is best
<bdmurray> jibel: did you run into bug 870643?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 870643 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "package flashplugin-downloader 11.0.1.152ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: wget: unable to resolve host address `archive.canonical.com' (affects: 44) (dups: 25) (heat: 296)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870643
<bladernr_> bdmurray:  -/bin/sh: ubuntu-bug: not found
<bladernr_> heh...
<bdmurray> oh apport-cli?
<bladernr_> hrmmm...
<bladernr_> nope
<bladernr_> bdmurray:  FWIW this is the server installer, and there's nothing in /bin or /usr/bin for apport
<bdmurray> okay
<jibel> bdmurray, no but bug 924998 in Precise could explain part of it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 924998 in network-manager (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "no dns resolution when wireless connection is enabled by ubiquity (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924998
<bdmurray> jibel: hmm, I'd expect every package from the internet to fail too though
<bdmurray> jibel: thanks
<valdur55> i have problem with Lubuntu media keys
<jibel> bdmurray, right but we don't have recent traces for Precise.
<bdmurray> jibel: yeah, I think I'll remove that bug pattern
<valdur55> Volume Lower causes mute, Volume up and mute aren't working
<bdmurray> jibel: removed
<jibel> bdmurray, thanks
<valdur55> how i can see keycodes ?
<valdur55> Oh. with xev and Xev output is OK, but volume changing is messy
<MrChrisDruif> Any word on LightDM background changer?
<valdur55> Oh, i found it! There is problem with lubuntu-rc.xml file
<valdur55> and ubuntu-bug fails in lubuntu because xdg-open can't open https://bugs.launchpad.net
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently testing Precise daily images | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-05
<wxl> doesn't it figure thta just when i'm ready to test lubuntu powerpc desktop, it's gone and disappeared? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/204/builds/11300/downloads
<wxl> the alternate one is still around but i think it's oversized
<alourie> good morning
<phillw> Hi, we did briefly have alternate for PPC architecture as an iso for lubuntu (alpha 2), there is now no sign of it. Nor of any alternate for ppc. What should I tell those looking for it to test?
<phillw> (as in it would fit on a CD and not oversized).
<Petko> hey guys . I've been having a lot of trouble installing Alpha 2 with a USB stick . The installer hanged several times when I clicked continue on the preparation step and crashed the whole system afterwards . What I did now was to run the update manager and update the usb stick (thow the kernel didn't update correctly (I think) and there were a bunch of errors on startup . However everything eventually worked (I got past the poin
<Petko> the installer hanged on "removing conflicting operating system files"
<Petko> I'm supersticious that clicking Skip will do anything , but it's been 15-20 mins and there arent really conflicting OS-s (I formatted the old linux partition and the Windows shouldn't be a conflict in it's own space)
<Petko> yup , "skip" is unresposive unlike all other buttons on the installer
<Petko> so ubiquity has this pretty warning sign in the system monitor and that can't be good . Has anyone installed successfully Precise Alpha 2 so far ?
<wxl> why is the download link for lubuntu desktop powerpc missing (again)?? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/204/builds/11353/downloads
<cwayne> Petko: i've only updated from alpha 1, haven't done a fresh install yet
<Petko> I also updated a few times , but I recently broke my system by installing GNOMEs GTK+ library (I think) I now on the reinstall there's a lot of trouble
<Petko> *and now on the reinstall ...
<Petko>  yup , tried it again and hangs on the same spot , how should I file the bug , I guess against ubiquity :^)
<cwayne> Petko: against ubiquity seems like a good idea
